# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل يصح تفسير الاستواء بالجلوس ؟ وهل يوصف الله بالجلوس ؟

## سلمان أبو زيد

[align=center]بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ[/align] 

السؤال :
هل يصح تفسير الاستواء بالجلوس ؟ وهل يوصف الله بالجلوس ؟ 

الجواب :
« الحمد لله ، لقد أخبر الله سبحانه وتعالى عن نفسه بأنه استوى على العرش في سبعة مواضع من القرآن ، وجاء في السنة وصفه بأنه فوق العرش ، قال سبحانه وتعالى ﴿ الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى﴾  [(5) سورة طـه] وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" والعرش فوق الماء والله فوق العرش ، ويعلم ما أنتم عليه ". 
وجاء عن السلف تفسير الاستواء بأربع عبارات: 
علا ، وارتفع ، واستقر ، وصعد ، أشار إليها ابن القيم في الكافية الشافية [1/440 مع شرح ابن عيسى] بقوله :
[align=center]فلهم عبارات عليها أربع ** قد حصلت للفارس الطعان
وهي "استقر" ، وقد "علا" ، وكذلك "ار ** تفع" الذي ما فيه من نكران
وكذاك قد "صعد" الذي هو رابع ** وأبو عبيدة صاحب الشيباني
يختار هذا القول في تفسيره ** أدرى من الجهمي بالقرآن .[/align]
ولم يذكر لفظ الجلوس ، ولكن أهل السنة لا ينكرون ذلك بل المبتدعة هم الذين ينكرونه ، كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في العقيدة التدمرية [ص238 ]: 
فيظن هذا المتوهم أنه تعالى إذا كان مستويا على العرش كان استواؤه مثل استواء المخلوق ، فيريد أن ينفي ذلك الذي فهمه فيقول: إن استواءه ليس بقعود ، ولا استقرار . اهـ بتصرف واختصار . 
وقد جاءت آثار فيها ذكر القعود ، والجلوس ، وذكرها الأئمة في كتب السنة بمعرض الرد على نفاة العلو ، والاستواء كالأثر الذي جاء عن مجاهد في تفسير المقام المحمود : بإقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش . 
وإن كانت هذه الآثار لا تخلوا عن مقال ، فذكر الأئمة لها للاستشهاد ، والاعتضاد ، لا للاعتماد ، وقد حكى غير واحد إجماع أهل السنة على صحة تفسير المقام المحمود بإقعاده صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش ، وأنه لا ينكر ذلك إلا جهمي ؛ فظهر أن لفظ القعود ، والجلوس لا يجوز نفيه عن الله سبحانه ، وأما إثباته ، ووصف الله به ، فينبني على صحة ما ورد من الآثار في ذلك ، والله أعلم .

[align=center]قاله عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك 
-سلمهُ الله- » [/align]

----------


## ظــاعنة

كان عندنا دكتور فى الكلية ، يقول أن استوى بمعنى استولى ،
وأظن هذا مذهب الأشاعرة

----------


## آل عامر

إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثاً وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلاَ لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ }
الأعراف54
{إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مَا مِن شَفِيعٍ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ ذَلِكُمُ اللّهُ رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ أَفَلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ }يونس3
{اللّهُ الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ يُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُم بِلِقَاء رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ }الرعد2
{الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى }طه5
{الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيراً }الفرقان59
{اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَا لَكُم مِّن دُونِهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلَا شَفِيعٍ أَفَلَا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ }السجدة4
{هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ }
الحديد4

----------


## ابو علي الحق المصري

السلام عليكم

سأل الامام احمد بن حنبل (ان لم تخني ذاكرتي في الامام)
سأله رجل كيف استوى الرحمن على العرش 
 أنصت وكان في يده عود فاخذ يقلب التراب به ثم قال :

الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والايمان به واجب والسؤال عنه بدعة واني أراك رجل سوء أخرجوه أخرجوه

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وقال العلامة  الألباني رحمه الله 
 بشأنْ حديث القعود على العرش أيضاً في مختصر العلو :
وتفسير بعضهم لقوله تعالى : ( عسى أنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُكَ مَقَاماً مَحْموداً ) بإقعاده على العرش مع مخالفته لما في الصحيحين وغيرهما أنّ المقام المحمود الشفاعة العظمى ، فهو تفسير مقطوع غير مرفوع عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، ولو صح ذلك مرسلاً لم يكن فيه حجة ، فكيف وهو مقطوع موقوف على بعض التابعين ؟! ،

----------


## شريف شلبي

ذكر تفسير الاستواء بــ : علا وارتفع فيما إذا تعدى الفعل بــ إلى كقوله تعالى : ثم استوى الى السماء ، وليس بإطلاق .
أما معنى استوى : استقر فأرجو معرفة من فسرها  بذلك  من السلف مع ذكر مدى صحة السند اليه .

----------


## شريف شلبي

قال الأخ سلمان أبو زيد " وجاء في السنة وصفه بأنه فوق العرش ، قال سبحانه وتعالى ﴿ الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى﴾ [(5) سورة طـه] وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" والعرش فوق الماء والله فوق العرش ، ويعلم ما أنتم عليه "
هذا الذي ذكر أظنه ليس بحديث مرفوع بل هو مروي عن عبد الله بن مسعود من قوله رواه الطبراني في الكبير وغيره - ولم يروه أحد من أصحاب الصحاح أو الكتب المعتمدة والتي هي مظنة الحديث الصحيح - وقد عزاه شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية إلى أبي داود عن النبي مرفوعاً وقد بحثت عنه فلم أجده - وليصحح لي أحد الاخوة إن كنت مخطئاً .
ولا ينبغي الاعتماد على مثل هذه المرويات في إثبات صفات أو معاني تختص بالرب عز وجل بل ينبغي الوقوف على ما جاء في الكتاب والتزام وصية السلف ( أمروها كما جاءت بلا كيف )- والله أعلم

----------


## الخلال

رأيتُ الشيخ عائض القرني في مقطع فيديو يفسر الإستواء بالجلوس !!

----------


## المقدادي

> رأيتُ الشيخ عائض القرني في مقطع فيديو يفسر الإستواء بالجلوس !!



من ثبت عنده الحديث في ذلك يفسره بذلك

و قد كان الإمام وكيع بن الجراح رضي الله عنه - شيخ الإمام الشافعي -  يحدّث بحديث الجلوس فاقشعر رجل عنده فغضب رحمه الله و ذكر ان الإمام الثوري و جماعة كانوا يحدّثون به

----------


## المقدادي

> قال الأخ سلمان أبو زيد " وجاء في السنة وصفه بأنه فوق العرش ، قال سبحانه وتعالى ﴿ الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى﴾ [(5) سورة طـه] وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" والعرش فوق الماء والله فوق العرش ، ويعلم ما أنتم عليه "
> هذا الذي ذكر أظنه ليس بحديث مرفوع بل هو مروي عن عبد الله بن مسعود من قوله رواه الطبراني في الكبير وغيره - ولم يروه أحد من أصحاب الصحاح أو الكتب المعتمدة والتي هي مظنة الحديث الصحيح - وقد عزاه شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية إلى أبي داود عن النبي مرفوعاً وقد بحثت عنه فلم أجده - وليصحح لي أحد الاخوة إن كنت مخطئاً .
> ولا ينبغي الاعتماد على مثل هذه المرويات في إثبات صفات أو معاني تختص بالرب عز وجل بل ينبغي الوقوف على ما جاء في الكتاب والتزام وصية السلف ( أمروها كما جاءت بلا كيف )- والله أعلم


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

جاءت الآيات و الأحاديث و الأخبار متعاضدة و متواترة بعلو الله تعالى على خلقه و فوقيته على العرش بحيث لا ينكره إلا مبتدع


و قول الصحابي الجليل ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه حجة لنا على النفاة, و فهم صحابي جليل خير لنا من أقوال النفاة والمبتدعة

و للفائدة : يراجع موضوعي هذا :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=106

----------


## المسندي

قال ابن تيمية :

حَدَثَ الْعُلَمَاءُ الْمَرْضِيُّونَ وَأَوْلِيَاؤُهُ الْمَقْبُولُونَ : أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُجْلِسُهُ رَبُّهُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَعَهُ . رَوَى ذَلِكَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ فَضِيلٍ عَنْ لَيْثٍ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ ؛ فِي تَفْسِيرِ : { عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا } وَذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ وُجُوهٍ أُخْرَى مَرْفُوعَةٍ وَغَيْرِ مَرْفُوعَةٍ قَالَ ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ : وَهَذَا لَيْسَ مُنَاقِضًا لِمَا اسْتَفَاضَتْ بِهِ الْأَحَادِيثُ مِنْ أَنَّ الْمَقَامَ الْمَحْمُودَ هُوَ الشَّفَاعَةُ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْأَئِمَّةِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ مَنْ يَنْتَحِلُ الْإِسْلَامَ وَيَدَّعِيه لَا يَقُولُ إنَّ إجْلَاسَهُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مُنْكَرًا - وَإِنَّمَا أَنْكَرَهُ بَعْضُ الجهمية وَلَا ذَكَرَهُ فِي تَفْسِيرِ الْآيَةِ مُنْكَرٌ - الفتاوى

وقال البخاري :حدثني إسماعيل بن أبان حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن آدم بن علي قال سمعت ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما يقول
إن الناس يصيرون يوم القيامة جثا كل أمة تتبع نبيها يقولون يا فلان اشفع يا فلان اشفع حتى تنتهي الشفاعة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذلك يوم يبعثه الله المقام المحمود .

قال ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره اكثر العلماء على ان المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة ورجحه  وكذلك نقل ابن حجر عن ابن الجوزي في الفتح

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

قال شيخ الإسلام في شرح حديث النزول(ص:390):وقال عبدالله بن المبارك ومن تابعه من أهل العلم _وهم كثير_ :معنى استوى على العرش:استقر وهو قول القتيبي.

----------


## شريف شلبي

واعجباً أن يتم إثبات لفظ الجلوس لمجرد أنه قد روي في تفسير آية عند مجاهد - هل هذا هو التحقيق العلمي ، هل هذه هي السلفية التي أساسها الاعتماد على الكتاب والسنة وعدم التعبد بأقوال البشر واتخاذهم أنداداً من دون الله - مهما كان قدرهم أو علمهم .
أولاً : تفسير المقام المحمود بإقعاد النبي على العرش لم يرو عن معصوم بل روي عن مجاهد وليس من صحابة النبي بل من التابعين  .
ثانياً : الذي رواه عن مجاهد محمد بن فضيل  قال الذهبي : ثقة شيعي 
      والذي رواه عن محمد بن فضيل هو عباد بن يعقوب  قال الذهبي : شيعي جلد 
      فهذا الاسناد المسلسل بشيعة متعصبون - حتى ولو كانو من الثقات - وهم معروفون بالغلو - كيف يقبل ؟
ثالثاً : حتى لو صح السند الى مجاهد - فهل نقدم تفسير مجاهد على تفسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للآية ، فقد ذكر ابن جرير مرويات مرفوعة الى النبي بأن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة العظمى وهو الذي رجحه تفسيرا للآية - نسأل الله الهداية .

----------


## شريف شلبي

وجدت في تفسير الطبري أن القول بأن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة مروي أيضاً عن مجاهد  قال ابن جرير  : حدثنا محمد بن عمرو، قال: ثنا أبو عاصم ، قال: ثنا عيسى: وحدثني الحارث، قال: ثنا الحسن، قال: ثنا ورقاء، جميعا عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد، في قول الله تعالى( مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا ) قال: شفاعة محمد يوم القيامة - حدثنا القاسم، قال: ثنا الحسين، قال: ثني حجاج، عن ابن جريج، عن مجاهد، مثله.أ.هـ
فإذا كان مجاهداً نفسه قد روي عنه مايخالف تلك الرواية الشاذة التي تقول بأن المقام المحمود إقعاد النبي مع الله على العرش فما الذي يدعونا الى التمسك بالرواية الشاذة مع مخالفتها لتفسير السلف من الصحابة والتابعين بل وتفسير النبي كما سبق .
إلا ان ابن جرير قال بعد ذلك ( وهو كلام يتطلب التحقيق والتدقيق ) قال :
وهذا وإن كان هو الصحيح من القول في تأويل قوله ( عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا ) لما ذكرنا من الرواية عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه والتابعين ، فإن ما قاله مجاهد من أن الله يُقعد محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم على عرشه، قول غير مدفوع صحته، لا من جهة خبر ولا نظر، وذلك لأنه لا خبر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا عن أحد من أصحابه، ولا عن التابعين بإحالة ذلك. فأما من جهة النظر -- ثم ذكر كلاماً بعد ذلك أشبه بكلام المتكلمين منه بكلام السلف .
فهل بمجرد أنه " لا خبر عن الرسول ولا عن الصحابة ولا عن التابعين باستحالة ذلك " يصبح الخبر غير مدفوع صحته إإإإإإ
فلقائل إذن ان يقول إن الله - تعالى عن ذلك علواً كبيراً - يشرب ، حيث أنه لا خبر عن الرسول ولا الصحابة ولا التابعين باستحالة ذلك - وكفى بذلك ضلالاً .

----------


## المقدادي

> واعجباً أن يتم إثبات لفظ الجلوس لمجرد أنه قد روي في تفسير آية عند مجاهد - هل هذا هو التحقيق العلمي ، هل هذه هي السلفية التي أساسها الاعتماد على الكتاب والسنة وعدم التعبد بأقوال البشر واتخاذهم أنداداً من دون الله - مهما كان قدرهم أو علمهم .
>  .



الأخوة نقلوا كلام أهل العلم و لم يثبتوا شيئا من عدمه فلا معنى لقولك : " واعجباً أن يتم إثبات لفظ الجلوس .. هل هذه السلفية ...."

فلم يثبتوا الجلوس من عدمه بل نقلوا كلام اهل العلم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جاء في فتاوى سماحةِ الإمامِ الشّيخ مُحمّد بن ابراهيم ـ رحمه اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ :

451- المقام المحمود 

قيل الشفاعة العظمى، وقيل إِنه إِجلاسه معه على العرش كما هو المشهور من قول أَهل السنة.
والظاهر أَن لا منافاة بين القولين، فيمكن الجمع بينهما بأَن كلاهما من ذلك. والإِقعاد على العرش أَبلغ(192). (تقرير)


ـــــــــــــــ

(192) وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله: [ فائدة ] :
قال القاضي صنف المروزي كتابا في فضيلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذكر فيه اقعاده على العرش قال القاضي: وهو قول أَبي داود، وأحمد بن أصرم، ويحي بن أبي طالب، وأبي بكر بن حماد، وأبي جعفر الدمشقي، وعياش الدوري، واسحق بن راهويه، وعبدالوهاب الوراق، وإبراهيم الأصبهاني، وإبراهيم الحربي، وهرون بن معروف. ومحمد بن إسماعيل السلمي، ومحمد بن مصعب العايد، وأبي بكر ابن صدقة، ومحمد بن بشر بن شريك، وأبي قلابة، وعلي بن سهل، وأبي عبدالله بن عبدالنور وأبي عبيد، والحسن بن فضل، وهرون بن العباس الهاشمي، واسماعيل ابن ابراهيم الهاشمي، ومحمد بن عمران الفارسي الزاهد، ومحمد بن يونس البصري، وعبدالله بن الامام أحمد، والمروزي، وبشر الحافى، انتهى. (قلت): وهو قول ابن جرير الطبري، وامام هؤلاء كلهم مجاهد امام التفسير، وهو قول أبي الحسن الدارقطني ومن شعره فيه:

حديث الشاعة عن أحمد * الى أحمد المصطفى مسنده
وجاء حديث باقعادة * على العرش أيضًا فلا نجحده
أمروا الحديث على وجهه * ولا تدخلوا فيه ما يفسده
ولا تنكروا أَنه قاعد * ولا تنكروا أنه يقعده 



يتبع ـ إن شاء اللَـهُ تعالى ـ .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قال أبو الحُسين مُحمّد بن القاضي أبي يعلى الفرَّاء الحنبلي ـ رحمه اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ في كتابه ( الإعتقـاد ) ،ص 36 [ ت : د. الخميّس ] :

وبما له في الآخرة المقام المحمود الذي لا يدانيه فيه أحد من الأولين والآخرين، فنقلت من تاريخ ابن أبي خيثمة أبي بكر أحمد في أخبار المكيين بإسناده عن مجاهد في قوله:  ( عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا ) قال: يجلسه على العرش، وروى أبو بكر وعثمان بن أبي شيبة بإسنادهما عن مجاهد في قوله:  عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  قال: يقعده على العرش. وكذلك روى عبد الله بن أحمد بإسناده عن مجاهد، وقد روى إسحاق بن راهويه عن ابن فضيل عن ليث عن مجاهد في قوله: ( عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا)  قال: يجلسه معه على العرش، وقال ابن عمير: سمعت أبا عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله وسئل عن حديث مجاهد يقعد محمدا على العرش، فقال: قد تلقته العلماء بالقبول، نسلم هذا الخبر كما جاء، وقال ابن الحارث: نعم يقعد محمدا على العرش. وقال عبد الله ابن أحمد: وأنا منكر على كل من رد هذا الحديث، وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله:  مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  قال: يقعده على العرش، روى هذه الأخبار شيخنا أبو بكر المروزي وصنف في ذلك كتابا كبيرا، ورواه والدي رحمه الله عنه فيما أجازه لنا بإسناده عن ابن عمر رضي عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: ( عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا ) قال: يجلسه معه على السرير، وبإسناده عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:  سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المقام المحمود؟ فقال: وعدني ربي القعود على العرش  وبإسناده عن ابن عمر رضي عنهما  قال لي عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عما يوعده ربه جل اسمه؟ فقال: وعدني المقام المحمود، وهو القعود على العرش، وله الحوض الموعود في اليوم الموعود.اهـ 

قال شيخُنا عبد العزيز بن عبد اللَّـه الرَّاجِحِي تعليقًا على المتن :

ما هو المقام المحمود؟ يقول الله تعالى:  ( وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَكَ عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا )  المشهور عند العلماء عند كثير من العلماء وعند الجمهور أن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة، الشفاعة العظمى في موقف القيامة، التي يتأخر عنها أولو العزم الخمسة، كما سبق آدم ونوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى كل واحد يتأخر، كل واحد يقول: اذهبوا إلى غيري إن ربي غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعد مثله، ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: أنا لها أنا لها فيذهب ويسجد تحت العرش فيفتح الله عليه بمحامد - يلهمه إياها - ثم يأتي بهم إلى الرب سبحانه فيقول: يا محمد ارفع رأسك وسل تعط واشفع تشفع فيشفعه الله فيقضي الله بين الخلائق، وهذه الشفاعة عامة للمؤمنين والكفار، لأهل الموقف؛ لأنها شفاعة لإراحة الناس من الموقف، هذا هو المقام المحمود الذي يغبطه فيه الأولون والآخرون وهذا هو المشهور عن كثير من الصحابة ومن المحققين. 

القول الثاني أن المقام المحمود إجلاسه وإقعاده على العرش أن الله يجلسه ويقعده على العرش قد ذكر المؤلف آثارا كثيرة كلها مروية عن مجاهد، ومجاهد بن جبر إمام في التفسير، وهو يروي عن ابن عباس لكنها موقوفة على مجاهد، قال: يقعده على العرش. ولكن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله يقول: إن هذا الأثر عن مجاهد تلقاه العلماء بالقبول. وكذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره. 

فلولا أن العلماء تلقته بالقبول لقيل: إن هذا أثر عن مجاهد، ومجاهد يروي عن ابن عباس وابن عباس يأخذ عن بني إسرائيل، لكن هذه الآثار المروية عن مجاهد في بعضها عن عائشة لكن أكثرها مروية عن مجاهد، أن تفسير المقام المحمود بأنه يجلسه الله على العرش ويقعده على عرشه، فلولا أن قول الإمام أحمد: تلقته الأمة بالقبول، وكذلك عبد الله بن أحمد قال: أنكر على من رد هذه الأحاديث، وكذا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: لولا تلقي الأمة لها بالقبول، وقال: إن هذا هو قول أهل السنة، ومن أنكرها فهو من أهل البدع، وعلى هذا فالقول الثاني هو أنه يجلسه على عرشه. 

ولكن نقول: لا مانع من أن يكون المقام المحمود شيئان: الشفاعة، وإجلاسه على العرش، ما المانع من هذا، أما الشفاعة هذا ثابت في الأحاديث الصحيحة، ثابت أنه تفسير المقام المحمود، وأما إجلاسه على العرش فكما جاءت في هذه الروايات التي - وإن كان أكثرها مروي عن مجاهد - إلا أن العلماء تلقوها بالقبول، أهل السنة والجماعة تلقوها بالقبول ولا يردونها ويقولون: إن من ردها فهو من أهل البدع. وعلى هذا فيكون المقام المحمود في الشفاعة العظمى منه ومن ذلك إجلاسه على العرش، شيئان وإن كان لم يكن يعني ظاهر العلماء أنهما قولان: إما هذا وإما هذا بعضهم قال: المقام هو الشفاعة. وهذا رأي الجمهور، والقول الثاني: أنه إقعاده على العرش. لكن لا مانع ما دام أن هذه الآثار تلقاها العلماء بالقبول كما قال الإمام أحمد وغيره، ولا يردونها - ومن ردها من أهل البدع - نقول: لا مانع أن يكون داخل في المقام المحمود إجلاسه على العرش مع الشفاعة. 

الشوكاني رحمه الله قال: إن مجاهد له قولان مهجوران هجرهم العلماء منها قوله: إن المقام المحمود إقعاده على العرش. هذا قول للشوكاني، لكن الإمام أحمد يقول: العلماء تلقوه بالقبول، ليس مهجورا، وكذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. اهـ

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قال الإمام عبد اللَّـهِ بن الإمام أحمدَ بن حَنبلٍ ـ رحمهما اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ :

ما رأيتُ أحدًا مِن المُحدِّثينَ يُنكره، وكانَ عِندنا في وقتِ ما سَمعناه من المشائخ أن هذا الحَدِيث إنّما تُنكره الجهمية !.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

يتبع ـ إن شاء اللَـهُ تعالى ـ .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قال أبُو بَكرٍ مُحمَّد بن الحُسين بن عبد اللَّـه الآجُرِّيُّ  في[  الشريعة ] :

 (( باب ذكر ما خصّ اللَّـه عزّ وجلّ به النبي ـ صَلَّى اللَّـهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ من المقام المحمود القيامة )) : 

وأما حديث مُجاهد  فقد تلقّاه الشُّيوخ من أهل العلم والنَّقل لحديث رسول اللَّـهِ ـ صَلَّى اللَّـهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ تلَقّوها بأحسن تلقٍّ، وقبلوها بأحسن قبول، ولم يُنكروها، وأنكروا على من ردَّ حديث مُجاهدٍ إنكارًا شديدًا، وقالوا: من ردَّ حديث مجاهد فهو رَجلُ سُوء. 
قلت: فمذهبنا ـ والحمد للَّـه ـ قبول ما رسمناه في هذه المسألة مما تقدّم ذكرنا له، وقبول حديث مجاهد، وترك المعارضة والمناظرة في ردِّه، واللَّـه الموفّق لكلّ رشاد، والمعين عليه. اهـ

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

ولي عودة بعد عيد الفطر ـ إن شاء اللَّـه تعالى ـ .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قال أبُو بَكرٍ مُحمَّد بن الحُسين بن عبد اللَّـه الآجُرِّيُّ في كتابه[ الشَّريعة ] (ج 4 / ص1612 ) :

104 ـ(( باب ذكر ما خصّ اللَّـه عزّ وجلّ به النبي ـ صَلَّى اللَّـهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ من المقام المحمود القيامة )) : 

وأما حديث مُجاهد في فَضِيلةِ النَبِيّ ـ صَلَّى اللَّـهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ وتَفْسِيْره لهذهِ الآيةِ أنّه يقعده على العَرْشِ ،
فقد تلقّاه الشُّيوخ من أهل العلم والنَّقل لحديث رسول اللَّـهِ ـ صَلَّى اللَّـهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ تلَقّوها بأحسن تلقٍّ، وقبلوها بأحسن قبول، ولم يُنكروها، وأنكروا على من ردَّ حديث مُجاهدٍ إنكارًا شديدًا،
 وقالوا: من ردَّ حديث مجاهد فهو رَجلُ سُوء. 

قلت: فمذهبنا ـ والحمد للَّـه ـ قبول ما رسمناه في هذه المسألة مما تقدّم ذكرنا له، وقبول حديث مجاهد، وترك المعارضة والمناظرة في ردِّه، 

واللَّـه الموفّق لكلّ رشاد، والمعين عليه. اهـ 




> ولي عودة بعد عيد الفطر ـ إن شاء اللَّـه تعالى ـ .

----------


## الأحمدى عثمان الهوارى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عضو جديد أحاول أن أثرى نفسى بكم وأتعلم منكم ... إخوتى فى الله : أظننا متفقون على حجية الحديث النبوى الشريف ...؟؟ ولكن أى حديث يحتج به ؟؟ لعل أقل مرتبة فى الحديث المحتج به أن يكون حسناً لغيره .. أليس كذلك ؟؟؟ السؤال الآن : حديث مجاهد رضى الله عنه .. ما درجته ؟؟
إن الذى أعلمه أن مسائل الاعتقاد مسائل توقيفية ..ونحن أمام مسألة اعتقادية يلزمنا فيها دليل جلى من كتاب ربنا أو حديث صحيح من سنة رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم .. أليس كذلك ؟؟

أنا أعتقد أن الله تعالى استوى على عرشه كما قال لا كما يخطر على البال .. فالاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والايمان بذلك واجب والسؤال عنه بدعة ... أما إلزامك لى باعتقاد جلوس النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ربه على عرشه .. ثم القول بأن انكار ذلك بدعة ... فهذا لعمرى فى القياس بديع ... إذ إنك لو ملكت الدليل لكنت لك أول منصاع ومتبع ثقة فى حديث المعصوم الذى لاينطق عن الهوى .. أما القول عن مجاهد رضى الله عنه فلا يلزمنى حجة أمام الله تعالى ..
حيث بلغنى من وحى الله تعالى ( وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا ) وقد ثبت عندى شيئان :
الأول : أن هذا الحديث لم يصح ( انظر ما نقله الأخ أبو محمد الغامدى عن بخارى العصر العلامة الألبانى رحمه الله تعالى حول استنكاره لحديث مجاهد وإعلاله القويم له ... فهذا إذاً قول لا يلزمنى شرعاً أن أتدين إالى الله تعالى به لأن الله تعالى لم يبعث لى نبياً بعد محمد صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم
المعصوم والمنتهية به العصمة .
الثانى : أن الثابت عندى من سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم أن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة .. كما فى صحاح كتب السنة المطهرة .. فهذا ما يلزمنى التدين لرب العالمين به .. وما ذكرته هنا يسرى على كل أصول الملة وفروعها وهذا عين منهج الاتباع الذى تلقيناه من معين السلفية الصافى ..
والله أسأل أن يجنبنى وإياكم سوء الفهم عنه وعن نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .. وأعز مما أقول وأكرم ... أستودعكم الله تعالى...

----------


## المقدادي

> ... أما إلزامك لى باعتقاد جلوس النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ربه على عرشه .. ثم القول بأن انكار ذلك بدعة ...  ...



لم يلزمك أحد بهذا 

وسبق الكلام ان من ثبت هذا عنده فهو يثبته و من رأى انه لا يثبت فهو لا يثبته


و الأخوة هنا يذكرون كلام الأئمة كالطبري و الآجري و القاضي و غيرهم

----------


## شريف شلبي

الله اكبر 00 فقد أصبح قول لمجاهد - لا نستطيع حتى اثبات نسبته اليه - أصبح عقيدة يثبتها أهل السنة ولاينكرها إلا الجهمية ؟
فهل لي لن أسأل عدة أسئلة غير بريئة ؟
هل كان النبي يعلم بهذا الأمر أم لا يعلم ؟ فإن كان لا يعلم فكيف علم غيره امراً لا يعلمه الرسول ؟
وإن كان يعلم فهل أخبر أمته بذلك أم لم يخبر ؟ فإن كان لم يخبر فكيف علمتم ذلك ومصدر الخبر لم يخبر به ؟
فإن قلتم أخبر أصحابه بذلك - فهل نقل أصحابه هذا العلم أم أخفوه ؟ فإن كانو أخفوه فقد اتهمتموهم بباطل هم منه براء 
وإن نقلوه فمن الذي نقله عنهم من التابعين ؟
وكيف اتفق أصحاب التصانيف المعتمدة في الحديث كالبخاري ومسلم وأصحاب السنن على عدم نقله ؟
وهل كان الصحابة والتابعون - باستثناء مجاهد مع فرض صحة النسب اليه- يعتقدون ذلك ؟ نبئوني بعلم إن كنتم صادقين ؟
كيف لمفسر كابن كثير مثلاً أن يتجاهل أثر مجاهد على خطورته فلا يذكر عن مجاهد سوى ما يوافق الجمهور في الآية - وهو ان المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة - بالرغم من سرده صفحات طويلة في تفسير الآية  - أولا يدل ذلك على انه يرى ان هذا الأثر ليس بشيء ؟
هل راجع أحد كلام الامام أحمد لينظر هل تصح نسبته اليه أم لا ؟ أليس هذا هو أساس التحقيق العلمي ؟
ما الفارق بيننا وبين الشيعة الذين يقدسون كلام أئمتهم الذي لا دليل عليه من الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة ؟ ولكن ينقل اللاحقون منهم عن السابقين وهكذا تترى إلا ان يصبح كلام غير المعصوم - عقيدة راسخة يبدع من ينكرها .
هل يمكن أن يقبل كلام شيخ الاسلام الآتي -(  لو كان قد قاله أحد غيره ): 
" حَدََثَ الْعُلَمَاءُ الْمَرْضِيُّونَ وَأَوْلِيَاؤُهُ الْمَقْبُولُونَ : أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُجْلِسُهُ رَبُّهُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَعَهُ "
من هم هؤلاء العلماء المرضيون والأولياء المقبولون ؟ ولمن تحدثوا بذلك ؟ وما مصدر تحديثهم هل هو وحي أو الهام أو مكاشفة ؟ وهل لنا ان نسأل في ذلك أم يكون ذلك من قبيل الاعتراض ،  " ومن اعترض انطرد " كما يقول الصوفية iiii

----------


## شريف شلبي

قال الشوكاني في فتح القدير بعد ذكره لأثر مجاهد : قال ابن عبد البرّ : "  مجاهد وإن كان أحد الأئمة بالتأويل ، فإن له قولين مهجورين عند أهل العلم : أحدهما هذا ، والثاني في تأويل { وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَّاضِرَةٌ إلى رَبّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ } [ القيامة : 22 23 ] . قال : معناه تنتظر الثواب ، وليس من النظر "

----------


## الهوواوووي

اللهم أصلح حال الأمة .....

----------


## أبو محمد المغربي

اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

لماذا رفع الموضوع مع عدم الحاجة إليه أخي الفاضل ؟!
أمرٌ عجب !

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

لسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله الاخوة الكرام اتقوا الله في الاكثار من الخوض في الصفات فمن طلاب العلم الذين لا يجدون منفذا للكلام الا عن طريق الخوض في هذه الصفات و ذلك لقلة زادهم من العلم فيجب أن نتبع فيها السلف الصالح و يجب أن يسعنا ما وسعهم لقد بينت في كتابي العقيدة الصحيحه من خلال حديث الدين النصيحه بأن الأصل في توحيد الأسماء و الصفات اتباع السلف الصالح و منها أقوال الأئمة :أولا :مالك بن أنس حين سأله أحد المبتدعة قائلا:الرحمن على العرش استوى كيف استوى؟فأطرق حتى علته الرحضاء أي العرق ثم قال:الاستواء معلوم و الكيف مجهول و السؤال عنه بدعة و قد نقل عنه الحافظ ابن عبد البر في كتابه جامع بيان العلم و فضله قال:و قال مالك بن أنس و الأوراعي و سفيان بن عيينة و في الأحاديث في الصفات أنهم كلهم قالوا:أمروها كما جاءت نحو حديث تنزل الله و أن الله خلق آدم على صورته  و أنه يدخل قدمه في جهنم و ما كان في مثل هذه الأحاديث و قد شرحنا القول في الباب من جهة النظر و الأثر و بسطناه في التمهيد و قال الامام الشافعي:آمنت بما جاء من عند الله على مراد الله به و عقولنا معزولة عن التفكر في حقيقة ذاته قاصرة عن الاحاطة بكنه صفاته و قال الامام أحمد بن حنبل:كل ما يخطر ببالك فالله بخلاف ذلك قلت و ذلك لأنك بصفة مخلوقا لن تتصور الا صفة مخلوق و الله جل و علا ليس بمخلوق و الصفة فرع من الذات و من باينت  ذاته الذوات باينت صفانه الصفات بطبيعة الحال أما الاسترسال في المسألة الى أن تصل الى التشبيه بجعل الاستواء الجلوس بدون دليل شرعي فاعلم أن المشبه كالمؤول النافي للصفة و كما قال الحميدي فالمشبه يعبد صنما كما أن المؤول يعبد عدما فالسلف الصالح مجمع كما قال ابن عبد البر على اثبات الصفة على مراد الله بها و الله أعلم

----------


## عبد فقير

شيخنا الغامدى كلام الألبانى فيه نظر لأن الأثر صحيح عن مجاهد عند السلف لأنه رواه عنه القاسم ابن أبى بزة فنسخه من كتاب القاسم ليث ابن أبى سليم فأمنا ضعف حفظه وأسقط القاسم ودلسه عن مجاهد وأجمع السلف على قبوله لذا قلنا به لإجماع السلف.

----------


## ابو مالك- الاثري

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لقد تم ولله الحمد والمنة الرد على هذه الفرية وتبرئة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

وهذا هو الرد 




اتُهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في قناة المستقلة على لسان الشيعي حسين الأسدي بإنه قال إن الله سيجلس محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بجواره على العرش وطبعا هذا الكلام لم يقله شيخ الإسلام ، إنما نقله ولم يقل بصحته وأتحدى أن يثبت أحداً إن شيخ الإسلام صحح هذه الرواية عن مجاهد .

قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن دمشقية في كتابه (( المقالات السنية في تبرئة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ورد مفتريات الفرقة الحبشية ص 177 -180 )) 


إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش


[وزعم الحبشي أن ابن تيمية قال: (( إن الله تعالى قاعد على الكرسي وترك موضعاً لمحمد ليجلسه عليه في الآخرة. وهذا كتاب غير الرسالة العرشية )) [ شريط 13 ( وجه أ ) 94 ] .

ولكن، أين قال ابن تيمية هذا؟ وفي أي كتاب. إننا لم نره يؤيد ذلك في كتاب من كتبه، بل إنه حكى أن من السلف من قال بذلك وأنكرها آخرون [ رسالة الرد على البكري 329 المعروفة بكتاب الاستغاثة] .

وصدق فيما قاله، فإن من السلف من قال بذلك، ونقلت أسانيد كلامهم في هذه المسألة بأسانيد صحيحة منها:

رواية مجاهد التي صححها الطبري في تفسيره قوله تعالى: { عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاماً محموداً } روى لها المحدثون كالخلال في السنة أسانيد كثيرة جداً. بلغ بعضها الصحة . قالوا إن الله يُقعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليُري الخلائق منزلته [ رواه الخلال في السنة 218 وانظر العلو للذهبي 75] .

ولذلك قال الحافظ ابن حجر: (( قال ابن الجوزي: وقيل إن المقام المحمود [ فتح الباري 95:2 ] أي إقعاده على العرش، وقيل على الكرسي وحكى كلا من القولين عن جماعة وراه الطبري عن جماعة من السلف ولم ينكر رواية مجاهد في إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش [ تفسير الطبري المجلد الثامن الجزء 15 ] .

وقد رد الحافظ ابن عبد البر كلام مجاهد واعتبره مخالفاً للصواب ومهجوراً عند أهل السنة ))[ التمهيد 7/157] . ومنهم من أيد قول مجاهد وبالغ في الانتصار له كأبي بكر المرزوي الذي جمع فيه كتاباً وروى عن إبراهيم ابن عرفة سمعت ابن عمير يقول سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول: (( هذا قد تلقته العلماء بالقبول )) . وكذلك انتصر وأفتى بوجوب التسليم له جماعة من أهل العلم والحديث منهم أبو داود السجستاني صاحب السنن وإبرهيم الحربي ومحمد بن مصعب العابد شيخ بغداد وخلقٌ كثير، بحيث قال ابن الإمام أحمد عقيب رواية قول مجاهد : (( أنا منكرٌ على كل من رد هذا الحديث، وهو عندي رجل سوء متهم، سمعته من جماعة وما رأيت محدثاً ينكره، وعندنا إنما تنكره الة )) بل انتصر له ابن جرير وقال: (( ليس في فرق الإسلام من ينكر هذا )) وقال بإن ما قاله مجاهد غير مرفوع صحته لا من خبر ولا من نظر )) [ تفسير الطبري المجلد الثامن 8 15/98 -99 والعلو للذهبي 124]. وذكر بإنه لا يلزم منه لوازم باطلة .

فمسألة إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش على افتراض صحته نسبتها إلى ابن تيمية مسألة تكلم فيها طائفة من السلف كمجاهد وغيره .

فانظلر مدى دقة ابن تيمية حول رواية الإقعاد (( رواه بعض الناس من طرق كثيرة مرفوعة،وهي كلها موضوعة، وإنما الثابت أنه عن مجاهد وغيره من السلف، وكان السلف والأئمة يروونه ويتلقونه بالقبول .

وقد يقال : إن مثل هذا لا يقال إلا توقيفاً، لكن لا بد من الفرق بين ما ثبت من ألفاظ الرسول، وما ثبت من كلام غيره سواء كان من المقبول أو المردود )) [ درء تعارض العقل والنقل 5/237-238] .


ابن فورك يقر بالإقعاد فهل تكفرونه؟

وحتى ابن فورك فإنه روى رواية مجاهد أن الله تعالى يقعد محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش وجعل لها تأويلاً محتملاً - على عادته - وهو أن معنى ( يقعده معه على العرش ) أي بمعنى النصر والمعونة )) . فقد قال:

(( فإن قيل فما تقولون فيما روى عن مجاهد أنه قال في تأويل قوله تعالى: { عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاماً محموداً } قيل .. يحتمل أن يقال إنه بمعنى النصر والمعونة )) [ مشكل الحديث وبيانه 339 ] ثم قال :

(( ولم ينكر إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش تأولينا لفظة معه على ما يليق به من معنى النصرة والمعونة )) [391] . انتهى كلامه . فها هو ابن فورك يثبت الراوية ويصرح باعتقادها ولكن مع تأويل سائغ لها .

ونقل الخفاجي في شرح الشفا عن الدارقطني في حديث: أن المقام المحمود للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أن يُجلسه معه تعالى على العرش ما نصه:



حديث النبوة عن أحمد= إلى أحمد المصطفى مسنده
وجاء حديث بإقعاده = على العرش أيضاً فلا ننكره
أمروا الحديث على وجهه=ولا تدخلوا فيه ما يفسده
ولا تُنكروا أنه قائم =ولا تُنكروا أنه يقعده

<>doPoetry() 
1
2
3
4 حديث النبـوة عـن أحمـد        إلى أحمد المصطفى  iiمسنده
وجـاء حديـث iiبإقـعـاده        على العرش أيضاً فلا ننكره
أمروا الحديث على iiوجهـه        ولا تدخلوا فيه مـا iiيفسـده
ولا تُنكـروا أنـه  iiقـائـم        ولا تُنكـروا أنـه يقـعـده 


وهذه الأقوال مرجوحة، ولقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بسند صحيح أنه قال (( المقام المحمود: هو الشفاعة )) [أخرجه أحمد 2/478 والترمذي (3137) أبو نعيم 8/372] .

ومن الطريف أن الذين لا يؤمنون باستواء الله على العرش - وإنما يؤمنون باستيلائه عليه - تعتريهم هنا غيرة على العرش بعد أن نفوا أن يرتفع الله عليه كما قال مجاهد في البخاري .


***


الرفاعية والنقشبندية 

يفضلون قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش 

ويزعمون علو مشايخهم فوق عرش الرحمن


وأهل البدع الصوفية يفضلون قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عرش الرحمن والكرسي بل والجنة أمثال محمد الصيادي الرفاعي (1) وقالوا إن قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من عرش الرحمن وكرسيه! 

فأي القولين أعظم ضلالة :إقعاده على العرش أو تفضيل قبره عليه؟

ويزعمون أن الله وضع ديكاً عند العرش اسمه (ديك العرش) وأن أبا الوفا ( من كبار الرفاعية ) كان ينظر إليه وهو جالس في مكانه ويأمر الناس بالنظر إليه وهو يصيح للصلاة من على العرش (2) .

وزعم الصيادي ( كبير الرفاعية )أنه لما خرج آدم من الجنة جعل يبكي على فراق (( الملائكة الصوفية )) السبيعين ألفاً : جُرٌد مُرد (3) يرقصون حول العرش وجبريل رئيس الراقصين ومكائيل قوالهم (منشدهم) (4) يقولون :



جعل الملك ملكنا = لولا الملك هلكنا

<>doPoetry() 
1 جعل الملك ملكنا        لولا الملك iiهلكنا 


وزعم النقشبندون ( الذين يفخر بهم الحبشي وينتسب إلى طريقتهم ) أن أولياءهم يعرجون إلى السماء بل ويرتفعون فوق عرش الرحمن متى يشاؤون . فقد نقلوا عن أحمد الفاروقي قوله: (( كثيراً ما كان يُعرج بي فوق العرش المجيد، فلما ارتفعت فوقه بقدر ما بين مركز الأرض وبينه ( أي العرش) رأيت مقام الامام شاه نقشبند )) أضاف (( واعلم أني كلما أريد العروج يتيسر لي )) (5) .

ولقد اطلعت على كثير من كتب التصوف ورأيت أكثرها يتضمن مثل هذه القصص التي يرفعون بها مشايخهم فوق عرشالرحمن ويجعلون من كراماتهم ارتقاء العرش وتعديل ما في اللوح المحفوظ لتغيير الشقي سعيداً أو السعيد شقيًا. ونسبة التصرف في الأكوان إليهم .

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

منذ متى يخوض أهل السنة في الأحاديث المنكرة و الموضوعة و يجعلونها من صحيح الاعتقاد و يخوضون فيها ليرجحوا عليها فالى الله المشتكى

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أخي أبا مالك الأثري 00 بارك الله فيه 
حينما يقول شيخ الاسلام في موضع من فتاويه    :
 "  حَدَثَ الْعُلَمَاءُ الْمَرْضِيُّونَ وَأَوْلِيَاؤُهُ الْمَقْبُولُونَ : أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُجْلِسُهُ رَبُّهُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَعَهُ . رَوَى ذَلِكَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ فَضِيلٍ عَنْ لَيْثٍ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ ؛ فِي تَفْسِيرِ : { عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا } وَذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ وُجُوهٍ أُخْرَى مَرْفُوعَةٍ وَغَيْرِ مَرْفُوعَةٍ قَالَ ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ : وَهَذَا لَيْسَ مُنَاقِضًا لِمَا اسْتَفَاضَتْ بِهِ الْأَحَادِيثُ مِنْ أَنَّ الْمَقَامَ الْمَحْمُودَ هُوَ الشَّفَاعَةُ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْأَئِمَّةِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ مَنْ يَنْتَحِلُ الْإِسْلَامَ وَيَدَّعِيه لَا يَقُولُ إنَّ إجْلَاسَهُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مُنْكَرًا - وَإِنَّمَا أَنْكَرَهُ بَعْضُ الجهمية وَلَا ذَكَرَهُ فِي تَفْسِيرِ الْآيَةِ مُنْكَرٌ    " 
ألا يكون ذلك اثباتاً منه للرواية وقبولا منه  لها .
ثم ما الذي يضيرنا من اثبات أن شيخ الاسلام قد ذهب الى ذلك كما هو بين من كلامه ، مع اثبات ايضاً  أنه قول مرجوح وليس بصحيح ؟
فشيخ الاسلام مثله مثل علماء الأمة يجوز عليه الخطأ والنسيان والوهم  ، وكل منهم يؤخذ عنهم ويرد عليهم لا يستثنى من ذلك لا شيخ الاسلام ولا غيره .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> منذ متى يخوض أهل السنة في الأحاديث المنكرة و الموضوعة و يجعلونها من صحيح الاعتقاد و يخوضون فيها ليرجحوا عليها فالى الله المشتكى


الاعتماد على تلقي العلماء ذلك بالقبول
انظر هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85773
ولا يعلم لهم مخالف

وأرجو تدقيق النظر في الرابط المحال عليه
ففيه تحرير لمذهب شيخ الإسلام وهو إثباته للقعود وأنها كباقي الصفات
ورواية ليث عن مجاهد صحيحة في التفسير لأنها صحيفة
ولا تعارض بين أثر مجاهد وحديث الشفاعة فكلاهما فضيلة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تتعارضان
وليسعنا ما وسع السلف والله أعلم

----------


## أبو علي الذهيبي

الأخ الكريم, أمجد الفلسطيني, جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

لسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الذي خصه الله بالمقام المحمود و هو الشفاعة  الكبرى و قد تواتر حديثها كما صح ذلك عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم أما بعد فأقول لأمجد الفلسطيني بأنني لا أقلد أحدا لا ابن تيمية و لا حتى أحمد بن حنبل و لا مالك و غيرهم من العلماء و انما أستأنس برأيهم و آخذ من حيث أخذوا كما أرشدنا الى ذلك الامام أحمد و بالتالي أظن أن ما قاله الشيخ الألباني هو الصواب رحمه الله و أذكر بأن الامام مالك لما سأله المبتدع قائلا:الرحمن على العرش استوى كيف استوى؟لم يقل له جلس و انما نظر اليه حتى علته الرحضاء أي العرق من شدة تأثير سؤال المبتدع ثم قال:الاستواء معلوم و الكيف مجهول و السؤال عنه بدعة و ما أراك الا مبتدعا ثم أمر به أن يخرج عنه و قد بينا من قبل قاعدة ثمينة و هي أن صفات الله جل و علا الايمان بها واجب على مراد الله بها  الا أنهم أجمعوا على أنها توقيفية فقد أخرجت في المجلد الأول من كتابي الاشعاع و الاقناع بمسائل الاجماع نقلا عن ابن القطان الفاسي في كتابه الاقناع في الاجماع قال:و أجمعوا على أن أسماء الله و صفاته توقيفية فالذي خرق اجماع السلف الصالح هو من أثبت صفة من صفات الله من دون ورود حديث صحيح و لا آية صريحة فلو ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في هذه الصفة شيء لكنت أول المؤمنين به على مراد الله به و أما اثبات له صفة لم يثبتها لنفسه و لم يثبتها له رسوله فهذا خلاف اجماع السلف الصالح  فلا ينبغي نفي صفة جاءت في حديث صحيح صريح أو آية صريحة  كما أنه لا يجوز اثبات صفة لله الا من خلال حديث صحيح صريح أو آية صريحة وفقني الله و اياكم للتمسك بالسنة عند فساد الأمة

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> وليسعنا ما وسع السلف


أحسنَ اللَّـهُ إلَيْكُم.

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، و بعد
جلوس النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم على العرش ليس بأعجب من أخد موس عليه السلام بقواؤمه
و قد تلقت الأمة كثيرا من تفسير التابعين بالقبول دون أن يبحثوا له عن دليل مرفوع للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لصدقهم في كلام الله و ورعهم عن أن يقولوا فيه برأيهم.

----------


## السليماني

كِتَابُ إِثْبَاتِ الْحَدِّ للهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ  

وَبِأَنَّهُ قَاعِدٌ وَجَالِسٌ عَلَى عَرْشِهِ 


تأليف 

أبي محمد محمود بن أبي القاسم بن بدران الآنمي الدشتي رحمه الله 

(المتوفى سنة661هـ) 

وفيه تفسير الاستواء بالقعود والجلوس  

حماد بن سلمه عن عطاء بن السائب عن الشعبي عن عبدالله أنه قال: {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قال: «جالس» 
وفيه: عن عباد بن منصور قال: سألت الحسن وعكرمة عن قوله: {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قالا: «جالس).
قال الخلال: أخبرنا أبو بكر المروذي([1]) قال: سمعت عبدالوهاب يقول: {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قال: «قعد» 

------------------------- 
وهذا التفسير واضح من السلف وهو يمر كباقي الصفات كمايليق بجلال الله وعظمته على الحقيقة 

( ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير )والجهمية يشنعون على أهل السنة في كل الصفات 

فهم ممثلة معطلة حلولية نسال الله العافية .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليكم جميعًا .
دائما وأبدًا أسمع هذه المقالة من الشيوخ والعلماء . 
نحن لا نصف الله عز وجل إلا بما وصف الله عز وجل به نفسه سبحانه وتعالى .
أو وصفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فطالما أن لفظ الجلوس أو القعود لم يرد لنا أنه خرج من فم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فليس لأحد الحق أبداً كائنًا من كان أن ينسب هذا اللفظ لرب العالمين .

----------


## احميشان

> كان عندنا دكتور فى الكلية ، يقول أن استوى بمعنى استولى ،
> وأظن هذا مذهب الأشاعرة


الظن اكذب الحديث يا اخت ظاعنه
وارى ان التفكر في الخالق سبحانه من المنهيات
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام
"تفكروا في الخلق ولا تفكروا في الخالق"
وقال علي "ض"او "من قال"
"الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والايمان به واجب والسؤال عنه بدعة"
وفقكم الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## فارس ابن عامر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعض الاخوان يظن ان من اثبت الجلوس اعتمد على اثر مجاهد فقط ,, بل هو اعتمد على ما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث عمر : (( إذا جلس الرب على كرسيه  .. )) وهذا حديث قبله وكيع وقال : ادركنا سفيان والاعمش يحدث به ولا ينكرون منه شئ , وكان الإمام أحمد حاضرا هذا المجلس ولم ينكر الإمام احمد على وكيع .
والذهبي نقل في كتابه العرش عن جمع من الائمة تصحيحه ثم قال : من نحن حتى نتحذلق عليهم ونضعفه .. )) او كلام بهذا المعنى .
وقال عبدالله بن أحمد : (سئل أبي عما روي في الكرسي وجلوس الرب عليه جل ثناؤه ، رأيت أبي يصحح هذه الأحاديث)
وقال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى:( وإذا كان قعود الميت في قبره ليس هو مثل قعود البدن ، فما جاء في الآثار عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من لفظ القعود والجلوس في حق الله تعالى كحديث جعفر بن أبي طالبوحديث عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - وغيرهما أولى أن لا يماثل صفات أجسام العباد)اهـ.

----------


## زياني

صنف الإمام الحنبلي الدشتي كتابا سماه إثبا الإستواء لله تعالى وأنه قاعد على ربه وجالس، وهو اتفاق من أهل السنة لم يخالفهم في ذلك إلا شذاذ أهل البدع، وقد أنكر كل السلف على من رد القعود على العرش

----------


## محمد العيسى

> صنف الإمام الحنبلي الدشتي كتابا سماه إثبا الإستواء لله تعالى وأنه قاعد على ربه وجالس، وهو اتفاق من أهل السنة لم يخالفهم في ذلك إلا شذاذ أهل البدع، وقد أنكر كل السلف على من رد القعود على العرش


وإذا رجعنا إلى مسألة الجلوس على العرش...

 فإن المسألة لا تبحث بهذه الطريقة ، وإنما نبحث عن الأقوال السلفية وأسانيدها فإن ثبتت فهي.... ونقول فيها ما نقوله في بقية معاني الاستواء الثابتة وهي علا وارتفع وصعد واستقر ، فكما نقول علا الله تعالى وارتفع وصعد واستقر على العرش علوا وارتفاعا وصعودا واستقرارا يليق بجلاله ليس مثل علو المخلوقين وارتفاعهم وصعودهم واستقرارهم ، فكذلك نقول جلس جلوسا وقعد قعودا يليق بجلاله ليس مثل جلوس المخلوقين وقعودهم .

----------


## زياني

يا أخي لقد ذكرت الأدلة على ذلك في مبحث مستقل وهو موجود في هذا المنتدى،

----------


## زوجة وأم

للذين ينكرون الجلوس معنًا لاستواء الله على عرشه

ما سبب انكاركم؟
هل الجلوس فيه نقص لله عز وجل ؟
ما المُنكر في أصل معنى الجلوس في لغة العرب؟

قال ابن فارس في معجم مقاييس اللغة (1 / 473) :
(جلس) الجيم واللام والسين كلمةٌ واحدة وأصل واحد، وهو الارتفاع في الشيء.

فهذا أصل معنى الكلمة، وأي إضافات أخرى لها عند المخلوقات فهي من الكيفية.

أم أن سبب انكاركم هو فقط لأنكم لم تروا أثرًا صحيحا يُثبت فيه الجلوس أو الاستواء بمعنى الجلوس
فإذا ثبت عندكم قبلتموه بدون أي تردد ؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> للذين ينكرون الجلوس معنًا لاستواء الله على عرشه
> 
> ما سبب انكاركم؟
> هل الجلوس فيه نقص لله عز وجل ؟
> ما المُنكر في أصل معنى الجلوس في لغة العرب؟
> 
> قال ابن فارس في معجم مقاييس اللغة (1 / 473) :
> (جلس) الجيم واللام والسين كلمةٌ واحدة وأصل واحد، وهو الارتفاع في الشيء.
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيكم 
نحن لا نصف الله عز وجل إلا بما وصف به نفسه سبحانه وتعالى 
أو بما وصفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وبغض النظر عن لفظ " الجلوس " فيه نقص أو تعظيم !!
فلماذا نثبت هذه الصفة لله عز وجل بدون أن يخرج هذا الوصف من فم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
نريد إثبات هذه الصفة من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟

----------


## ابو نسيبة

> للذين ينكرون الجلوس معنًا لاستواء الله على عرشه
> 
> ما سبب انكاركم؟
> هل الجلوس فيه نقص لله عز وجل ؟
> ما المُنكر في أصل معنى الجلوس في لغة العرب؟
> 
> قال ابن فارس في معجم مقاييس اللغة (1 / 473) :
> (جلس) الجيم واللام والسين كلمةٌ واحدة وأصل واحد، وهو الارتفاع في الشيء.
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا 
لست بطالب علم لكن أطرح شيئا.
قبولها كتفسير شئ واثباتها كصفة شئ آخر
الصفة تحتاج الى نص
أما التفسير فيقبل أو على الاقل لا ينكر 
والله اعلم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> كِتَابُ إِثْبَاتِ الْحَدِّ للهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ 
> 
> 
> وَبِأَنَّهُ قَاعِدٌ وَجَالِسٌ عَلَى عَرْشِهِ 
> 
> 
> تأليف 
> 
> أبي محمد محمود بن أبي القاسم بن بدران الآنمي الدشتي رحمه الله 
> ...


جزاكُم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ، وباركَ فيكُم.
  " مذهبنا ـ والحمد للَّـه ـ قبول ما رسمناه في هذه المسألة مما تقدّم ذكرنا له، وقبول حديث مجاهد، وترك المعارضة والمناظرة في ردِّه، 

واللَّـه الموفّق لكلّ رشاد، والمعين عليه."

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> ذكر تفسير الاستواء بــ : علا وارتفع فيما إذا تعدى الفعل بــ إلى كقوله تعالى : ثم استوى الى السماء ، وليس بإطلاق .
> .


 لعلك تعني "القصد"
والعلو والا رتفاع مقترنان بما عدي بـ "على"

----------


## شذى الكتب

سُئِلَ الإمامُ أحمدُ رحمه الله فقال: ((استوى كما أخبر لا كما يخطر للبشر))
وسُئِلَ الإمامُ مالك  رحمه الله فقال : (الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والسؤال عنه بدعة)

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> سُئِلَ الإمامُ أحمدُ رحمه الله فقال: ((استوى كما أخبر لا كما يخطر للبشر))


 ماصحة هذا الخبر ؟؟؟

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

> والجلوس لا يجوز نفيه عن الله سبحانه ، وأما إثباته ، ووصف الله به ، فينبني على صحة ما ورد من الآثار في ذلك ، والله أعلم .



طرفى الجملة متناقدتان جدا على قاعدةاهل السنة 
وفيما أعلم لم يثبت احد من العلماء صفة الجلوس لله 
ولوكان احد يعلمنى ونثبته ان كان معه حديث صحيح
والحصر الذى ورد عن السلف فى اربعة معان للاستواء يدل على عدم جواز احداث خامس 
قال شيخ الاسلام اذا اختلف السلف على قولين لا يجوز احداث ثالث قلت لانهم اجمعوا على ان لا ثالث
واقعاد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش ما علاقته بصفة هى لله 
والمتوهم يتوهم ثبوت الصفة من لازم ذالك كما عند البشر من جلوسهم على عروشهم 
وهذا ليس بلازم وأقول ثبت عن ابى العالية انه فسر الاستواء قال علا وارتفع 
وذكر اقرطبى انه ذهب ليتعلم اللغة من اعرابى هو وطالب اخر فكان على مكان مرتفع من البيت فال لهما استويا 
قال فنظر بعضنا لبعض فاذا هو يريد ارتفعا والله اعلم

----------


## زوجة وأم

> بارك الله فيكم 
> نحن لا نصف الله عز وجل إلا بما وصف به نفسه سبحانه وتعالى 
> أو بما وصفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> وبغض النظر عن لفظ " الجلوس " فيه نقص أو تعظيم !!
> فلماذا نثبت هذه الصفة لله عز وجل بدون أن يخرج هذا الوصف من فم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> نريد إثبات هذه الصفة من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟


أنا قصدت كتفسير لمعنى صفة الاستواء
فإذا كنت تثبت معنى الاستواء، فيجب أن يكون على تفسير السلف الصالح
وقد ثبت عنهم تفسيره بالعلو والارتفاع، وهناك آثار فيها تفسير الاستواء بالجلوس ولكن لم انظر في صحتها بعد

----------


## ابو حمزة الشاري

> السلام عليكم
> 
> سأل الامام احمد بن حنبل (ان لم تخني ذاكرتي في الامام)
> سأله رجل كيف استوى الرحمن على العرش 
> أنصت وكان في يده عود فاخذ يقلب التراب به ثم قال :
> 
> الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والايمان به واجب والسؤال عنه بدعة واني أراك رجل سوء أخرجوه أخرجوه


هذا الرد قريب من رد وجواب الإمام مالك رحمه الله .

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

> واعجباً أن يتم إثبات لفظ الجلوس لمجرد أنه قد روي في تفسير آية عند مجاهد - هل هذا هو التحقيق العلمي ، هل هذه هي السلفية التي أساسها الاعتماد على الكتاب والسنة وعدم التعبد بأقوال البشر واتخاذهم أنداداً من دون الله - مهما كان قدرهم أو علمهم .
> أولاً : تفسير المقام المحمود بإقعاد النبي على العرش لم يرو عن معصوم بل روي عن مجاهد وليس من صحابة النبي بل من التابعين  .
> ثانياً : الذي رواه عن مجاهد محمد بن فضيل  قال الذهبي : ثقة شيعي 
> والذي رواه عن محمد بن فضيل هو عباد بن يعقوب  قال الذهبي : شيعي جلد 
> فهذا الاسناد المسلسل بشيعة متعصبون - حتى ولو كانو من الثقات - وهم معروفون بالغلو - كيف يقبل ؟
> ثالثاً : حتى لو صح السند الى مجاهد - فهل نقدم تفسير مجاهد على تفسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للآية ، فقد ذكر ابن جرير مرويات مرفوعة الى النبي بأن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة العظمى وهو الذي رجحه تفسيرا للآية - نسأل الله الهداية .


رواه ابن فضل عن ليث عن مجاهد 
وليث مجمع على ضعفه
والسند لا يصح عن مجاهد أبدا ً قوله الإقعاد 

وروى ابن جرير وغيره عن مجاهد بإسناد على شرط الصحيح، من طريق حجاج، عن ابن جريج، عن مجاهد قال: مقاما محمودا شفاعة محمد يوم القيامة.

وهو أولى بالإتباع لصحـّته وموافقته للمرفوع الصحيح

رووي من طريق سيف السدوسي وهو مجهول عن إبن سلام عند الجريري ( إقعاد النبي ) صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
وقال البخاري في التاريخ الكبير لا يثبت سماع سيف من أبن سلام
والأحاديث المرفوعه باطله كما حكم عليها أبن تيمية والذهبي وابن جرير وغيرهم من المتقدمني  والألباني ، وإبن باز عن أحد تلاميذه وغيرهما  من المتأخرين 

فكيف نثبت صفة من صفات الله بأحاديث مرفوعة باطلة ؟
وآثار معلولة ؟

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

أستدراك على المداخلة السابقة 

الأثر رجّح صحته الطبري وابن تيمية وغيرهما 

والأشكال الحاصل 

أن بعضنا ينكره من باب الدراية والرواية 
والبعض الآخر أن فيه إثبات صفة لله لا تثبت بهكذا طرق أبدا ً 

وبعض المقرّ له يقرّه لا من باب الدراية والرواية بل من باب تلقي السلف له بالقبول

فأنا مع تلقاه كفضيلة غير منكره للنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وهذا يمكن أن يدخل في باب أن فضائل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أعظم فضائل يوم القيامة 

ومع من ردّة من باب إثبات صفة لله ليست بثابته فأنا معه 
لأن صفة القعود والجلوس لله لا تثبت وأن أثبتها البعض فيحتاج إلى فرد موضوع آخر وإن وجد أتمنى أن يرفع 

فمن أراد أن يتهمني بالجهمية فلن يفلح لأني أقر بإن الله مستو ٍ على عرشه كما يقر ويؤمن بهذا السلف من أهل السنة والجماعة إستواء يليق بجلاله وعظمتة 
والإستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول 

ومن يريد أن يتهمني بإني أرد فضيلة لمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فلن يفلح أيضا ً 
لأني أقر أن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أفضل الفضائل يوم القيامة 
فكما أن أرواح الشهداء في طير خضر مأواهم إلى قناديل معلقة بالعرش ( صحيح في مسلم وغيره ) 

فسيكون لمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أعلى من هذا الفضل 

ولكن الخلاصة ما صح له أثبتناه وتباهينا به 

ومالم يصح من قوله ذكرناه وذكرنا أنه لم يصح ! 

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

صفة الجلوس ثابتة لله بالقرأن والسنة والاجماع وأقوال السلف والمخالف لذلك جهمي 
ومن معاني اللاستواء الجلوس والقعود ولا يتنازع في ذلك عربي 
وأهل السنة يثبتون معاني الصفات ويفوضون الكيف 
قال الخلال: أخبرنا أبو بكر المروذي قال: سمعت عبدالوهاب يقول: {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قال: «قعد 
وقد روي عن غيره من السلف كعكرمة والحسن وعبد الله بن مسعود ووكيع وحماد والثوري وغيرهم 
وأثر مجاهد صحيح اليه وهو مرسل ، وله شواهد من حديث عبد الله بن سلام موقوفا وأبى هريرة وابن عباس وعائشة وغيرهم وليس كل أحاديث الباب موضوعة كما قال البعض بل ضعفها خفيف يشهد للاثر ويعضده ، أضف الى ذلك اجماع السلف على تلقى هذا الاثر بالقبول والقول به كل هذا دال على صحة الاثر وأنه يصح عن رسول الله  فتأمل 
والخلاف في المقام المحمود بين السلف خلاف تنوع كما نبه على ذلك غير واحد من العلماء كشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمة والحافظ ابن حجر وغيرهم من العلماء فتأمل 

أهل السنة متفقون على اثبات لإجلاس النبي على العرش يوم القيامة ولم يخالف في ذلك الا الجهمية ونقل الاجماع غير واحد من العلماء كالطبرى وغيره  .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

في طَبقات الحَنابِلة ص 76 ( ت. عبد الرّحمن العُثَيمين ) :
" و سَمِعتُ أَخي أَبَا القَاسِم ـ نَضَّرَ اللَّـهُ وَجهَهُ ـ يَقُولُ : لم يكُن البربَهارِيُّ يجلس مجْلِسًا إلَّا ويذكر فيه أنَّ اللَّـهَ عزَّ وجلَّ يُقعدُ مُحَمَّدًا معهُ على العَرش ".

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

* جاءَ في طَبقات الحَنابِلةِ ( ص 19 ـ 21 ) : 
 أنبأَنَا عليٌّ، عن ابنِ بطَّةَ،  حدَّثنا أبُو بَكرٍ النَّجَّادُ، حدَّثني هارُونُ بنُ العبَّاس، حدثَّنا محمَّد بن بِشرٍ، قالَ : حدَّثنا عبدُ الرَّحمن بنُ شَرِيكٍ، حدَّثنا أَبِي، حدَّثنا أَبُو يَحْيَى القَتَّاتُ، عَن مُجاهِدٍ.
 قَالَ النَّجَّادُ : وحدَّثنا مُعاذُ بنُ المُثنَّى، حدَّثنا خلَّادُ بنُ أَسْلَم، قَالَ : حدَّثنا مُحمَّدُ بنُ فُضَيلٍ، عن لَيْثٍ، عن مُجَاهِدٍ ـ كُلّهُم ـ قَالَ في قَولِ اللَّـهِ عزَّ وجلَّ :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  قالَ : يُجْلِسُهُ مَعَهُ على العَرشِ.
 قَالَ النَّجَّادُ : وسَأَلتُ أبَا يحيى النَّاقِدَ ويَعقوبَ المُطَوّعِيَّ وعبدَ اللَّـهِ بنَ أحمدَ بنِ حَنبلٍ، وجَمَاعَةً مِن شُيُوخِنَا، فَحدَّثُوني بِحديثِ مُحمَّدِ بنِ فُضَيلٍ، عَن لَيْثٍ، عَن مُجَاهِدٍ، وسألتُ أبَا الحَسَنِ العَطَّارَ عَن ذلكَ ؟ فحدَّثني بحديثِ مُجَاهِدٍ، ثُمَّ قالَ: سَمِعتُ مُحَمَّدَ بنَ مُصْعَبٍ العَابِدَ يَقُولُ هَذا، حتَّى تَرَى الخَلائِقُ مَنْزِلَتَهُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عِندَ رَبِّهِ تَبارَكَ وتَعالَى، وكَرَامَتَهُ لَدَيْهِ، ثُمَّ يَنْصَرِفُ مُحَمَّدٌ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إلى غُرَفِهِ وَجَنَّاتِهِ وأَزْوَاجِهِ، ثُمَّ يَنْفَرِدُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِرُبُوبِيَّتِه  ِ .

* قال النَّجَّادُ: ثُمَّ نَظَرْتُ فِي كتابِ أحمدَ بنِ الحَجَّاجِ المَرُّوذِيِّ، ـ وهُوَ إِمامُنا وقُدوَتُنا والحُجَّةُ لنا في ذلكَ ـ فَوَجَدْتُ فيه ما قَد ذَكَرهُ مَن رَدَّ حديثَ عبد اللَّـه بنِ سلام ومُجَاهِدٍ، وذَكَرَ أسماءَ الشُّيُوخِ الّذين أنكروا على مَن ردَّ ذلكَ أَو عارَضهُ .

 قالَ النّجّادُ: فالذي نَدِينُ اللَّـهَ تَعَالَى بِهِ، ونَعْتَقِدُهُ: مَا قَد رَسَمْنَاهُ وَبَيَّنَّاهُ مِن مَعَانِي الأَحَادِيثِ المُسْنَدَةِ عَن رَسُولِ اللَّـهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، وَمَا قَالَهُ عبدُ اللَّـهِ بنُ العَبَّاسِ ومَن بَعدَهُ مِن أَهلِ العِلمِ، وأَخَذُوا بِهِ كِابِرًا عَن كَابِرٍ، وجِيْلًا عَن جِيلٍ، إِلى وَقتِ شُيُوخِنا، فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَولِهِ تَعَالَى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
أنَّ المَقَامَ المَحْمُوْدَ : هُوَ قُعُودُهُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مَعَ رَبِّهِ على العَرْشِ، وكانَ مَن جَحَدَ ذَلكَ وتَكَلَّمَ فِيهِ بالمُعارَضَةِ إنَّمَا يُرِيدُ بِكَلَامِهِ فِي ذلكَ كلامَ الجَهْمِيَّةِ، يُجَانَب ويُبَاين ويُحَذَّرُ عَنهُ، 
وكذلكَ أخبرني أَبُو بَكرٍ الكاتبُ عَن أَبِي دَاوُدَ السِّجِسْتَانِي  ِّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَن رَدَّ حَديثَ مُجَاهِدٍ فَهُوَ جَهِمِيٌّ .

وحدَّثنا مُحمَّدُ بنُ صُهَيْبٍ، وجَماعَةٌ مِن شُيُوخِنا عَن مُحمَّد بنِ عَبدِ المَلِكِ الدَّقيقيِّ، قالَ: سَمِعْتُ هَذا الحديثَ مُنْذُ خَمْسِينَ سَنَة، مَا سَمِعْتُ أَحَدًا يُنْكِرُهُ، إِنَّمَا يُكَاذبُهُ الزَّنَادِقَةُ والجَهْمِيَّةُ .

قالَ النَّجَّادُ: وَذَكَرَ لنا أَبُو إِسْماعِيلَ السُّلَمِيُّ أَمْرَ التِّرمِذِيِّ الَّذي رَدَّ فَضِيلَةَ النَّبِيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وصَغَّرَ أَمْرَهُ، وَقَالَ: لَا يُؤْمِنُ بِيَومِ الحِسابِ .

قالَ النَّجَّادُ : وَعَلَى ذلكَ مَن أَدْرَكْتُ مِن شُيُوخِنَا أَصْحابِ أَبِي عَبدِ اللَّـهِ أَحْمدَ بنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ، فَإِنَّهُم مُنكِرُون عَلَى مَن رَدَّ هَذِهِ الفَضِيلَةَ، وَلَقَدْ بيَّنَ اللَّـهُ ذلكَ عَلَى أَلْسِنَةِ أهلِ العِلمِ على تَقَادُمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَتَلَقَّاهُ النَّاسُ بِالقَبُولِ، فَلَا أَحَدٌ يُنْكِرُ ذَلِكَ ولَا يُنَازِعُ فِيهِ .

قالَ النَّجادُ: فَبِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ: وَلَو أَن حَالِفًا حَلَفَ بِالطَّلَاقِ ثَلَاثًا أَنَّ اللَّـهَ يُقْعِدُ مُحَمَّدًا  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مَعَهُ عَلَى العَرْشِ، وَاسْتَفْتَانِي فِي يَمِينِهِ، لَقُلْتُ لَهُ : صَدَقْتَ فِي قَولكِ، وبَرَرتَ فِي يَمِينِكَ، وامْرَأَتُكَ عَلَى حَالِهَا، فَهَذا مَذْهَبُنَا، ودِينُنَا، واعْتِقَادُنَا، وعَلَيهِ نَشَأْنَا، ونَحنُ عَلَيْهِ إلى أَن نَمُوت إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّـهُ، فَلَزِمَنَا الإِنْكَار عَلَى مَن رَدَّ هَذِهِ الفَضِيلَةَ الَّتي قَالَهَا العُلَمَاءُ، وتَلَقَّوْهَا بِالقَبُولِ فَمَن رَدَّها فَهُوَ مِن الفِرَقِ الهَالِكَةِ .

----------


## الحجة المفقودة

ينبغى التفريقبين جمالة من المسائل
الاولى  تفسير الاستواء فى اللغة
الثانية  تفسير صفة الاستواء الواردة ايات الاستواء
الثالثة تفسير اية المقام المحمود
اما الاولى فمادة  ا.س.ت.و ى تدور على معنى العلو وهذا هو المعنى الكلى الموجود فى جميع موارد استعمال هذه الكلمة
فاذا ضمن معنى القصد عدى بحرف الجر الى   كما قال تعالى ....ثم استوى الى السماء....اى قصد اليها عن حهة العلو
واذا ضمن معنى الاستقرار عدى بحرف الجر على  وهذا الوارد فى ايات الاستواء
واما تفسير ايات الاستواء (المسالة الثانية  )
   فمعروف عند السلف وهو العلو والاستقرار  العلومن  جهة مادة استوى والاستقرار من جهة المعنى المضمن  فقوله تعالى ..الرحمان على العرش  استوى.اى على واستقر وليس على فقط لان صفة الاستواء غير صفة العلو  
العلو عقلى واما الاستواء سمعى خبرى ومورد الخلاف بين الطوائف هو الاستقرار على العرش وهذا هو حد الجلوس.  ونفس النزاع بين الطوائف  يدل على ان الاستواء العقدى هو بمعنى الجلوس والا ارتفع الخلاف راسا  وكل حجج النافين راجعة اما الى  التركيب واما الى الجسمية واما الى الحدوث وهذا يقطع بانهم فهموا الجلوس  اذا طهر هذا تبين ان معنى الاستواء العقدى هو معنى الجلوس 
يبقى البحث فى ثبوت لفظ الجلوس والصحيح القطوع به انه ثابت والدليل عليه المسالة الثالثة
اما المسالة الثالثة وتفسير المقام المحمود فالسلف فرح بأثر مجاهد لان الاجلاس فرع عن تفسير الاستواء بالجلوس  فهذا الاثر ينطوى عن بيان معنى استواء الله على العرش هذا هو مورد التمسك بهذا الاثر ولهذا فرح به الاولون  لاانه تفسير للمقام المحمود 
والمقصود ان اثر مجاهد يحتوى على امرين الاول توقيفى والثانى قد يكون اجتهادى
اما الاول فهو تفسير الاستواءعلى العرش بالجلوس  وهذا هو مورد التمسك 
واما الثانى فهو تفسير المقام المحمود وهذا هو مورد الضعف  والله الموفق 

واما الثانى

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> صفة الجلوس ثابتة لله بالقرأن والسنة والاجماع وأقوال السلف والمخالف لذلك جهمي



إطلاق التهم هكذا من قلة العلم و الأدب.
هناك علماء كبار توقفوا في المسألة, ومنهم العلامة عبد العزيز الراجحي
سأل حفظه الله السؤال التالي:
*هل ثبت عن أحد من السلف أنه فسَّر استواء الله على العرش بالقعود أو الجلوس؟* 
*فأجاب:*
*ذكر العلماء أن الاستواء له أربع معاني وعليها تدور تفسيرات السلف، وهي: استقر وعلى وصعد وارتفع. أما كيفية استواء الرب فهذا لا يعلمه إلا هو تبارك وتعالي , وقد جاء عن الامام مالك في مسألة الأستواء أنه قال ( الأستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والايمان به واجب والسؤال عنه بدعه ) وقد جاء عن بعض السلف تفسير الأستواء بالقعود أو بالجلوس لكن هذا يحتاج الي تحقيق ونظر.*

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> إطلاق التهم هكذا من قلة العلم و الأدب.
> هناك علماء كبار توقفوا في المسألة


لعلك تجهل الفرق بين الحكم على النوع والحكم على العين هذا أولا
ثانيا : هذا الحكم ليس حكمي انا بل حكم الأئمة الكبار كأحمد وابنه عبد الله وغيرهم الكثير تعرفهم لو كلفت نفسك مراجعة المسألة في مظانها 
ثالثا : توقف من توقف من أهل العلم ليس حجة لك في شىء لاسيما إذا كانت المسئلة وفاقية عند السلف 
ثم ان مثل هذه الفتوى من الشيخ الراجحي ليست تحقيقا لمذهبة بل فيها انه لم يحقق المسئلة بعد فكيف لك أن تعتمد عليها في اثبات مذهب الشيخ في المسئلة ؟؟
وراجع للأهمية هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85773

----------


## أحب السنة

وبه قال عبدالله: حدثني أبي ثنا وكيع بحديث إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن عبدالله بن خليفة عن عمر:


 «إذا جلس الرب عز وجل على الكرسي» فاقشعر رجل سَمَّاهُ أبي عند وكيعٍ فغضب وكيعٌ وقال:


 أدركنا الأعمش وسفيان يُحَدِّثُونَ بهذه الأحاديث لاينكرونها . 


و به قال عبدالله: حدثني أحمد بن سعيد أبو جعفر الدارمي،  قال: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت خارجة بن زيد يقول: «الجهمية كفار، بلغوا نساءهم أنهن طوالق، وأنهن لا يحللن لأزواجهن، لا تعودوا مرضاهم، ولا تشهدوا جنائزهم، 


ثم تلا: {طه ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى}  إلى قوله: {الرحمن على العرش استوى}، وهل يكون الاستواء إلا بجلوسٍ» .



 ووجدت في كتاب بَلَغَنِي أنَّهُ نُسِخَ مِنْ نُسْخَةٍ بخط الجمال ابن الحافظ عبدالغني المقدسي: أن الحكم بن معبد ذَكَرَ في كتابِ الرؤية قال: ثنا موسى ثنا روح بن عبادة عن حماد بن سلمه عن عطاء بن السائب عن الشعبي عن عبدالله أنه قال:




 {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قال: «جالس» .




وفيه: عن عباد بن منصور قال: سألت الحسن وعكرمة عن قوله: {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قالا: «جالس» .




قال الخلال: أخبرنا أبو بكر المروذي قال: سمعت عبدالوهاب يقول: {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قال: «قعد» . 





وقيل للإمام أحمد بن حنبل: من نسأل بعدك؟ فقال: سل عبد الوهاب.


وقال الإمام أحمد: عبدالوهاب أهل يُقْتَدَى به، عافا الله عبدَالوهاب، عبدُالوهابِ إمامٌ، وهو موضعٌ للفتيا. 



----------


 تفسير السلف الاستواء بالجلوس كما يليق بجلال الله وعظمته لم ينكره إلا الجهمية 



وهذا كاف في بيان بطلان هذا القول 



ولم يثبت السلف هذا التفسير إلا لثبوت الأحاديث في ذلك عندهم عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 



فعلى طالب العلم أن يعرف قدر علماء السلف فهم أعلم وأفقه وأحكم وأورع من ان يقولوا في صفات الرب جل وعلا بآرائهم

----------


## أبو طارق النهدي

يجب نبذ طرفا الغلو في هذه المسألة :
1- من يُجّهل الأئمة المثبتين لخبر مجاهد رحمه الله وما فيه .
2- من يرمي الأئمة - الذين ضعّفوا خبر مجاهد رحمه الله ولم يثبتوا ما فيه - بالتجهم .
والحق أن الخلاف يعود إلى تفسير (( المقام المحمود )) والوارد فيه قولان :
1- الشفاعة .
2- الإقعاد على العرش .
فمن جمع بينهما فهو محسن وله سلف .
ومن رجّح الشفاعة فهو محسن أيضًا وله سلف .
وكلاهما لم يخرج عن الأقوال الواردة , فسلم من الإحداث لقول جديد كما هو مقرر في الأصول .
وأما من جنح لأحد الطرفين في الغلو فلا سلف له , والأئمة براء منه يقينًا .
فتشديد الأئمة ووصفهم لراد الخبر بالتجهم ظاهر سببه , وهو لا ينطبق على الأئمة الذين ردوا الخبر من جهة الصناعة والله الموفق .

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

> وبه قال عبدالله: حدثني أبي ثنا وكيع بحديث إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن عبدالله بن خليفة عن عمر:
> 
> 
>  «إذا جلس الرب عز وجل على الكرسي» فاقشعر رجل سَمَّاهُ أبي عند وكيعٍ فغضب وكيعٌ وقال:
> 
> 
>  أدركنا الأعمش وسفيان يُحَدِّثُونَ بهذه الأحاديث لاينكرونها . 
> 
> 
> ...





> وبه قال عبدالله: حدثني أبي ثنا وكيع بحديث إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن عبدالله بن خليفة عن عمر:
> 
> 
>  «إذا جلس الرب عز وجل على الكرسي» فاقشعر رجل سَمَّاهُ أبي عند وكيعٍ فغضب وكيعٌ وقال:
> 
> 
>  أدركنا الأعمش وسفيان يُحَدِّثُونَ بهذه الأحاديث لاينكرونها .


عبد الله بن خليفة مجهول فلا تصح الرواية



> و به قال عبدالله: حدثني أحمد بن سعيد أبو جعفر  الدارمي،  قال: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت خارجة بن زيد يقول: «الجهمية كفار،  بلغوا نساءهم أنهن طوالق، وأنهن لا يحللن لأزواجهن، لا تعودوا مرضاهم، ولا  تشهدوا جنائزهم، 
> 
> 
> ثم تلا: {طه ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى}  إلى قوله: {الرحمن على العرش استوى}، وهل يكون الاستواء إلا بجلوسٍ» .


سعيد بن صخرالدارمي هذا مجهول كما قال الحافظ ابن حجر 
وهو مختلف عن ابنه الثقة

وخارجة بن مصعب  متروك

قال  أحمد بن حنبل : لا يكتب حديثه 
و قال عباس عنه فى موضع آخر : كذاب . 
و قال معاوية عنه فى موضع آخر : ضعيف
و قال المفضل بن غسان الغلابى ، عن يحيى : ليس بثقة ، و فى موضع آخر : ضعيف 
و قال عثمان بن سعيد الدارمى ، و أبو بكر بن أبى خيثمة ، و إبراهيم بن عبد الله الجنيد ، عن يحيى : ليس بشىء
و قال البخارى : تركه ابن المبارك ، و وكيع

فمنذ متى نأخذ عن خارجة بن مصعب هذا.؟





> {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قال: «جالس» .
> 
> وفيه: عن عباد بن منصور قال: سألت الحسن وعكرمة عن قوله: {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قالا: «جالس» .
> 
> قال الخلال: أخبرنا أبو بكر المروذي قال: سمعت عبدالوهاب يقول: {الرحمن على العرش استوى} قال: «قعد» .


اعتقد هذه منقولة من كتاب (اثبات الحد لله) للدشتي المتوفي في القرن السابع

فتكون هذه الروايات مرسلة منه ولا قيمة لها ولم نعهد اهل الحديث والسنة يأخذون من الاحاديث الضعيفة والمرسلة!!


الخلاصة ان صفة الجلوس لا تثبت لا بسند الى الرسول :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ولا الى الصحابة ولا الى السلف

والصحيح في هذا الحال ان لا نثبتها ولا ننفيها

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

استغفر الله العلي العظيم

كان ذلك تسرع مني


بعد قراءة كتب السلف واقوالهم في الصفات ايقنت ان السلف اجمع يثبتون الجلوس لله عز وجل ولم ارى مخالفا

من ثبت عنهم إثبات الجلوس لله تعالى

1-  سيدنا عمر رضوان الله عليه كما في اثر عبد الله بن خليفة

وصحح  اثر عبد الله بن خليفة كل السلف وعلى راسهم اسماعيل بن ابي خالد ووكيع  والامام احمد والسلف ليسوا جهلة واصحاب هوى يصححون احاديث شخص مشبوه وخاصة  في الصفات! فتصحيحهم لاثر ابن خليفة دليل على انه ثقة وليس متهم والله اعلم

2- سيدنا عبد الله بن مسعود

روى  الحكم بن معبد في كتابه الرؤية بإسناد صحيح عن حماد عن عطاء عن الشعبي عن  عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه  انه قال في تفسير  قوله تعالى (الرحمن على  العرش استوى) قال: جالس (نقله عنه الامام الدشتي في كتابه اثبات الحد  والدشتي ثقة مأمون)

واسناده صحيح وحماد بن سلمة سمع من عطاء قبل الاختلاط

3- سيدنا عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما :

قد ثبت بالسناد الصحيح  ان ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال: الكرسي موضع القدمين( رواه كل من صنف في الاعتقاد باسناد صحيح)

وهذا يفيد ان الله عز وجل جالس على العرش عند سيدنا حبر هذه الامة 

ويشهد لهذا ما نقله عنه الفراء في معاني القرآن(الشاملة) ج1 ص25 :
وقال :ابن عباس: ثم استوى إلى السماء: صعِد، وهذا كقولك للرجل: كان قائما فاستوى قاعدا، وكان قاعدا فاستوى قائما.




4- ابو موسى الاشعري رضي الله عنه روي عنه انه قال الكرسي موضع القدمين وظاهر هذا انه يعتقد بجلوس الله سبحانه وتعالى

5- إسماعيل بن ابي خالد و  6 -وكيع رضوان الله عليهما وكانا يروون حديث الجلوس  ولا ينكرونه وينكرون على من انكره

قال الامام ابن الامام عبد الله في كتاب الرد على الجهمية ص 303 :
حدثني  أبي نا وكيع بحديث إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن عبدالله بن خليفة عن عمر رضي  الله عنه قال إذا جلس الرب عز و جل على الكرسي فاقشعر رجل سماه أبي عند  وكيع فغضب وكيع وقال أدركنا الاعمش وسفيان يحدثون بهذه الاحاديث لا  ينكرونها 

7- الإمام خارجة بن مصعب رحمه الله (نعم هو  ضعيف جدا في الحديث وقد ترك  الا انه في نفسه امام)

وروى  عنه سعيد بن صخر(مجهول) انه سمع خارجة يقول : الجهمية كفار , بلغوا نسائهم  انهن طوالق ... الى أن قال: وهل يكون الإستواء إلا بجلوس ( رواه الدشتي في  اثبات الحد ص 170  باسناد صحيح الى الامام عبد الله(في كتابه السنة) وقال  عبد الله: حدثنا احمد بن سعيد عن ابيه عن خارجة به)


وقد توبع سعيد بن صخر

فقد تابعه علي بن الحسن بن شقيق في رواية هذا الثر بنفس المعنى(من دون قوله في الجلوس) وسعيد بن صخر ليس بمتهم والله اعلم

قال الامام البخاري في خلق افعال العباد صفحة 32 :
 وقال  علي بن الحسن(من شيوخ البخاري) سمعت بن مصعب يقول : كفرت الجهمية في غير  موضع من كتاب الله قولهم إن الجنة تفنى وقال الله إن هذا لرزقنا ما له من  نفاذ فمن قال إنها تنفذ فقد كفر وقال أكلها دائم وظلها فمن قال إنها لا  تدوم فقد كفر وقال لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة فمن قال إنها تنقطع فقد كفر وقال  عطاء غير مجذوذ فمن قال إنها تنقطع فقد كفر وقد أبلغوا أنهم كفار وأن  نساءهم طوالق . اهـ

فالاثر صحيح عن مهاجد والله اعلم وسعيد بن صخر ليس بمتهم 


8- الحسن البصري و 9-عكرمة القرشي

روى  الامام الحكم بن معبد في كتاب الرؤية قال : حدثنا محمد بن حاتم ثنا الفضل  بن عباس ثنا عبد الرحمن بن ثابت عن يزيد بن هارون عن عباد بن منصور قال :  سألت الحكم وعكرمة عن قوله تعالى : (الرحمن على العرش استوى) قالا: جالس
( منقول من كتاب فتح الحميد ج4 ص 1675 )

والاسناد حسن ان شاء الله

عياد بن منصور ثقة فيه لين 
ويزيد بن هارون غني عن التعريف
وعبد الرحمن بن ثابت هو ابن ثوبان ثقة
والفضل بن عباس هو فضلك الرازي والله اعلم او ربما يكون ابن مهران وهما متقاربان في الطبقة

ولم يتبين لي من هو محمد بن حاتم




10- خشيش ين اصرم النسائي(من شيوخ ابي داود  والنسائي)

هذا  الامام روى في كتابه الاستقامة عن شيخه عبد الرزاق عن معمر عم الزهري عن  ابن المسيب عن ابي هريرة رضوان الله عليه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  إن الله جل وعز ينزل إلى سماء الدنيا وله في كل سماء كرسي فإذا نزل إلى  سماء الدنيا جلس على كرسيه ثم مد ساعديه ( نقله عنه ابن القيم في اجتماع  الجيوش)

ونقل الملطي عن خشيش بن اصرم  في كتابه الرد على اهل البدع ص 104(الشاملة) انه استشهد بحديث انس بن مالك في الرد على الجهمية :

وَقَالَ أنس بن مَالك عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ يأتوني فأمشى بَين أَيْديهم حَتَّى ........  فَيُؤذن لي فَأدْخل على رَبِّي تبَارك وَتَعَالَى فأجده قَاعِدا على كرْسِي الْعِزّ فَأخر لَهُ سَاجِدا.

ولست في مقام اثبات صحة الحديث انما ابين ان خشيش بن اصرم وهو من السلف يثبت صفة الجلوس لله تعالى

11- الامام احمد وابنه 12 - عبد الله رضوان الله عليهما :

قال عبد الله في الرد على الجهمية صفحة 300 :
باب : سئل عما روي في الكرسي وجلوس الرب عزوجل عليه 
أيت أبي رحمه الله يصحح هذه الاحاديث أحاديث الرؤية ويذهب اليها وجمعها في كتاب وحدثنا بها 


قلت: وذكر  بعدها اثر عبد الله بن خليفة والكرسي موضع القدمين وغيره في اثبات صفة الجلوس

13 - حرب بن اسماعيل الركماني(تلميذ الامامين احمد وابن راهويه

استشهد في مسائله(المجلد الثالث باب : في الاستواء) باثر خارجة بن مصعب في اثبات معنى الاستواء فهو يثبت الجلوس

14 - الامام عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي

أما هذا الامام  فاثباته لجلوس الرب معروف لا يخفى على احد وهذا في رده على المريسي


هذا ولم انثل قول وهب بن منبه ولا قول كعب الاحبار وهم يثبتون ذلك ف غيرما موضع وخاصة كعب رحمه الله

ولا ننسى تصحيح السلف لاثر مجاهد في اقعاد النبي مع الله عز وجل على عرشه وظاهر هذا ان الله جالس على العرش

قمن كان يفهم من هذا الاثر جلوس الرب عز وجل فعلى هذا الذين يثبتون صفة الجلوس ايضا:

15- الامام مجاهد
16- الليث بن ابي سليم
17- اسحاق بن راهويه
18- ابراهيم الحربي
19- ابو داود السجستاني
20- محمد بن مصعب العابد الدعاء
21- عثمان بن ابي شيبة وابنه 22- محمد
23- شيخ الاسلام ابو بكر المروذي(وقد صنف كتابا في تصحيح هذا الاثر)
24- محمد بن فضيل
وغيرهم كثير نقل هذا عنهم الخلال في كتاب السنة


ومن نحن حتى نقول ان في اثبات الجلوس محذور وانه منكر والسلف اثبتوه؟

فليسعنا ما وسع سلفنا رضوان الله عليهم

----------


## الحفيشي

هذة الأمور الغيبية لا نثبت فيها شئ إلا بالمرفوع للنبي عليع السلام وأقل شئ نثبت به تفسير آيه الإستواء هو صحيح آثار الصحابة..وأنا أقول شيئا:يجب وضع سؤال محدد في هذا الأمر حتى يناقش جديا وبوضوح..فأحيانا نرة سهوا في البحث..أخيرا: آثر عمر وبن مسعود معلولين ومن أراد النقاش فيهما فأهلا وسهلا..ومن أراد النقاش في أسانيد أخرى فعلى الرحب والسعة..لكن هناك ملحوظة وهي مهمة جدا وهي:..يجب على كل شخص الرضوخ للدليل والإذعان له من دون حياء ومكابرة..

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

اثر عمر وابن مسعود رضوان الله عليهما مجرد شاهدان

واثبات الجلوس من قوله تعالى ( الرحمن على العرش استوى)

وانا اتبع الامام عبد الوهاب الوراق و عبد الله بن احمد وحرب الكرماني وغيرهما من السلف في اثبات الجلوس 


قال ابو بكر الخلال في الجزء المفقود من كتاب السنة(نقله عنه الدشتي في اثبات الحد صفحة 180) : أخبرنا ابو بكر المروذي قال سمعت عبد الوهاب يقول (الرحمن على العرش استوى) قال: قعد .اه

قال الامام احمد عن عبد الوهاب : عبد الوهاب امام وهو موضع للفتيا (اثبات الحد ص180)
وقال: رجل صالح، ما رأيت مثله، موفق لإصابة الحق (تاريخ بغداد 11/27)
وقال الذهبي في سيره :الامام القدوة الرباني الحجة .

رضوان الله عليه

----------


## كمال يسين

يعجبني تفسير ابن حزم
فهو فسر الاستواء بالأثر الذي نتج عن الإستواء, و هو انتهاء الخلق إليه,
أعتقد أن ابن حزم رأى أن تفسير الإستواء بصفة لم يأت بها نص تفسير باطل, 
فوصف الله عز و جل بوصف لم يأت به نص, باطل.
فإن لم يأت نص بأن الله عز و جل "يجلس" و جب نفي هذا الوصف, لأننا إذا نفيناه , إنما ننفي الجلوس الذي نعرفه,
و الله عز و جل ليس كمثله شيء, فوجب نفي الجلوس إن لم يأت بذلك نص.

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

اخي كمال ياسين وهل  ابن حزم رحمه الله أفضل من ابن الجوزي في الصفات؟ كلاهما  لا يثبتون ما أثبته الله لنفسه

يعني يعجبك كلام ابن حزم ولا يعجبك كلام السلف الصالح؟

الإمام أحمد وابنه عبد الله واسحاق بن راهويه وحرب الكرماني وعثمان بن سعيد ووكيع بن الجراح واسماعيل بن ابي خالد وعبد الوهاب الوراق وخارجة بن مصعكب هؤلاء كلهم اثبتوا المحال عندك و ابن حزم على صواب!!


إقرأ عن عقيدة ابن حزم رحمه الله هنا
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130105

----------


## كمال يسين

> يعني يعجبك كلام ابن حزم ولا يعجبك كلام السلف الصالح؟


أخي الكريم 
لم أقل أبدا أنه لا يعجبني كلام السلف الصالح,
قلت يعجبني كلام ابن حزم في الاستواء,
ابن حزم أثبت الاستواء , فكيف تقول أن ابن حزم لا يثبت الاستواء؟
ابن حزم لم أجده يثبت الجلوس, فإن أثبت الله عز و جل لنفسه الجلوس, فلك الحق أن تثبت الجلوس,
أما إن لم يثبت ذلك , فلا تقول أنك تثبت ما أثبته الله عز و جل, لأن هذا تقول على الله,
بل قل أنك تثبت ما أثبته الإمام أحمد مثلا,و هذا ليس حجة على المعنى الذي قاله ابن حزم,
ثم لا يليق أن نأتي بكلام مجاهد مثلا ثم نقول هذا كلام السلف الصالح, فهذا تقول عليهم, خاصة إن كان كلامه لم يأت به نص, بل نقول هذا كلام مجاهد,

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

أضيف الإمام التابعي الكبير الحسن البصري رضي الله عنه في قائمة من يثبت الجلوس لله تعالى

روى الإمام أسد السنة في كتاب الزهد بتحقيق الشيخ الحويني(حفظه الله) صفحة 50
ثنا المبارك بن فضالة عن الحسن قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (وذكر حديثا طويلا في الشفاعة) الى قوله عليه السلام :فآخذ بحلق الباب فأستفتح .

ثم عقب الحسن البصري:

قال الحسن وقد غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر فما يوافي بذنب فيقول ربي افتحوا لعبدي أحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيفتح لي الباب فأدخل الجنة فأجد ربي جالسا على كرسيه في جنته فأخر لربي ساجدا.

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

أصح حديث في صفة الجلوس


روى الترمذي في سننه ثال :
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عَمَّارٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الحَمِيدِ بْنُ حَبِيبِ بْنِ أَبِي العِشْرِينَ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا الأَوْزَاعِيُّ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا حَسَّانُ بْنُ عَطِيَّةَ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ، أَنَّهُ لَقِيَ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ فَقَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: أَسْأَلُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْمَعَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ فِي سُوقِ الجَنَّةِ، فَقَالَ سَعِيدٌ: أَفِيهَا سُوقٌ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، أَخْبَرَنِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:  ....... إلى ان قال :  إِنَّا جَالَسْنَا اليَوْمَ رَبَّنَا الجَبَّارَ، وَيَحِقُّنَا أَنْ نَنْقَلِبَ بِمِثْلِ مَا انْقَلَبْنَا.


وهذا صريح في إثبات الجلوس والشاهد قوله صلوات الله عليه : جالسنا ربنا الجبار

فإنك لا تجالس شخصا الا وهو جالس معك

يقال: جاسلت العلماء: جلست معهم - العجم الغني

وفي لسان العرب : ويقال: فلان جَلِيسِي وأَنا جَلِيسُه وفلانة جَلِيسَتي، وجالَسْتُه فهو جِلْسي وجَلِيسي، كما تقول خِدْني وخَديني، وتَجالَسُوا في المَجالِسِ


واسناده حسن فان ابن ابي العشرين ثقة وثقه الجماعة ولم يضعفه احد مفسرا

فهذا ابو حاتم الرازي المتعنت الذي قال عن الامام مسلم انه صدوق فقط  قال عن عبد الحميد انه ثقة اي انه احسن حديثا من الامام مسلم الذي اكتفى بقوله عنه: صدوق

وسئل ابو زرعة الرازي عنه فقال: ثقة مستقيم الحديث

وقال الامام احمد: ثقة

وكان الامام ابو مسهر يرضاه

وقال ابن معين : لا بأس به

وقال الإمام العجلي : لا بأس به

وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات

ونقل الحاكم عن الدارقطني انه وثقه

وقال الامام ابو الوليد الطيالسي: أوثق اصحاب الاوزاعي كاتبه

نقلت كل هذا من تهذيب الكمال وتهذيبه 

فهذا 9 توثيقات منها توثيق ابو حاتم ولا يخفى انه متعنت وقال الطيالسي انه اوثق اصحاب الاوزاعي وقال ابو زرعة: ثقة مستقيم الحديث

ولم يضعفه الا اثنان دحيم والنسائي

اما دحيم فتضعيفه ليس مفسرا وخالف الجماعة

اما النسائي متعنت ولم يفسر

اما البخاري رضي الله عنه فغمزه ولم يضعفه ولم يفسر ايضا

فأقل احوال ابن ابي العشرين انه حسن 

هذا وقد توبع

تابعه الهقل بن زياد كما في صفة الجنة لابن ابي الدنيا صفحة 181

وتابعه سويد بن عبد العزيز كما ذكر الترمذي وابن ابي عاصم في السنة

فهذا من صحيح ديث عبد الحميد بن ابي العشرين رحمه الله

----------


## كمال يسين

> فإنك لا تجالس شخصا الا وهو جالس معك


هذا ينطبق على المخلوقات فقط
أما على الخالق فلا, و إلا وقعنا في التشبيه
و سيستدل بهذا على أن المكان يحيط بالله عز و جل بحجة أنّه:فإنك لا تجالس شخصا إلا في مكان يحيط بكما

----------


## الحفيشي

حديث سوق الجنة جاري تحقيقه..لكن هل الله تعالى يحتاج للجلوس سبحانه...هل يمل ويكل حتى يجلس....نحن لا يجب علينا أن نخوض في ذلك فليس لنا علم به..فهو غيب..وقد أحسن كل رجل إلى ما انتهى إليه علمه..

----------


## الحفيشي

الحديث لا يثبت...فقد روى الحديث الهقل بن زياد عن الأوزاعي بلفظ نبئت ولم يقل عن حسان بن عطية كما قال بن ابي العشري وبن العشرين هذا مجروح من بعض العلماء وبعد التحقيق وجد أن الهقل هذا أثبت وأوثق أصحاب الأوزاعي بالإتفاق بين العلماء...وضعف هذا الحديث الألباني رحمه الله في ظلال الجنة وفي ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم: حديثه في سوق الجنة لا أصل له في حديث أبي هريرة، ولا ابن المسيب، ولا حسّان بن عطيّة...وقد ضعفه أيضا الترمذي رحمه الله فقال بعد إخراجه..:غريب..

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

وممن يثبت صفة الجلوس شيخ المفسرين الإمام الطبري رضوان الله عليه

فإنه ذكر في تأويل قوله عز وجل (وسع كرسيه السماوات والارض) ثلاثة اقوال

ثم قال : غير أن الذي هو أولى بتأويل الآية ما جاء به الأثر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
هو ما حدثني به عبد الله بن أبي زياد القطواني قال ثنا عبيد الله بن موسى قال أخبرنا إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الله بن خليفة قال أتت امرأة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت ادع الله أن يدخلني الجنة فعظم الرب تعالى ذكره ثم قال إن كرسيه وسع السماوات والأرض وإنه ليقعد عليه فما يفضل منه مقدار ... الى اخر الحديث

تفسير الامام الطبري ج4 صفحة 540 (هجر)

----------


## الحفيشي

> هو ما حدثني به عبد الله بن أبي زياد القطواني قال ثنا عبيد الله بن موسى قال أخبرنا إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الله بن خليفة قال أتت امرأة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت ادع الله أن يدخلني الجنة فعظم الرب تعالى ذكره ثم قال إن كرسيه وسع السماوات والأرض وإنه ليقعد عليه فما يفضل منه مقدار ... الى اخر الحديث
> 
> تفسير الامام الطبري ج4 صفحة 540 (هجر)


لا يثبت فعبدالله بن خليفة هذا تابعي يروي عن عمر وقال عنه بن حجر :لا يكاد يعرف...

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> حديث سوق الجنة جاري تحقيقه..لكن هل الله تعالى يحتاج للجلوس سبحانه...هل يمل ويكل حتى يجلس....نحن لا يجب علينا أن نخوض في ذلك فليس لنا علم به..فهو غيب..وقد أحسن كل رجل إلى ما انتهى إليه علمه..


شبهه الإحتياج ضعيفه ولاسيما عند من يقول الكرسى موضع القدمين فالقول في المجلس كالقول في الموضع= فمن أثبت الموضع لله وانكر المجلس لله بزعمه ان المجلس يلزم منه الاحتياج فقد تناقض مع نفسه -----وشبهه الملل ركيكه فقد جلس قيصر علي عرشه لعظمته وجلس هرقل على سريره لكبرياه وإذا كان جلوس ملوك الدنيا وكذلك جلوس الملائكه لا يلزم منه السآمه والملل فيكف يلزم ذلك فى جلوس مالك الملوك والملائكه ؟!!

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> الحديث لا يثبت...فقد روى الحديث الهقل بن زياد عن الأوزاعي بلفظ نبئت ولم يقل عن حسان بن عطية كما قال بن ابي العشري وبن العشرين هذا مجروح من بعض العلماء وبعد التحقيق وجد أن الهقل هذا أثبت وأوثق أصحاب الأوزاعي بالإتفاق بين العلماء...وضعف هذا الحديث الألباني رحمه الله في ظلال الجنة وفي ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم: حديثه في سوق الجنة لا أصل له في حديث أبي هريرة، ولا ابن المسيب، ولا حسّان بن عطيّة...وقد ضعفه أيضا الترمذي رحمه الله فقال بعد إخراجه..:غريب..


1-اولا عبد الحميد تابعه الثقه سويد بن عمرو الكلبى.2-ثانيا ابن أبى العشرين اعتمده ابو حاتم وابو زرعه فى تعين الواسطه المجهوله التى لم يبينها هقل والوليد بن مسلم وغيرهما فى غير هذا الحديث =قال الحافظ فى التلخيص: وقال أبو زرعة وأبو حاتم: لم يسمعه الأوزاعي من عطاء، إنما سمعه من إسماعيل بن مسلم، عن عطاء، بين ذلك ابن أبي العشرين في روايته على الأوزاعي//وقال ابن تيميه: قد روى هذا الحديث ابن بطة في الإبانة بأسانيد صحيحة عن أبى المغيرة عبد القدوس بن الحجاج، عن الأوزاعي، وعن محمد بن كثير، عن الأوزاعي، عن عبد الله بن صالح : حدثني الهقل، عن الأوزاعي قال :نبئت أنه لقى سعيد بن المسيب أبا هريرة فقال : أسأل الله أن يجمع بيني وبينك في سوق الجنة، وذكر الحديث مثل ما تقدم . وهذا يبين أن الحديث محفوظ عن الأوزاعي، لكن في تلك الروايات سمى من حدثه، وفي الروايات البواقي الثانية لم يسم// مجموع الفتاوى6/417//ووقد غمز العقيلى هذه الحديث بروايه سويد بن عبد العزيز لكنه ضعيف جدا ثم قد اختلف عليه فى الاسناد فوافق عبد الحميد فى روايه وخالفه فى روايه واما الحاكم فكلامه يشعر بانه لم يقف الا على متابعه سويد بن عبد العزيز ولذلك قال :لا اعلم له اصل فى حديث "الاوزاعى" وقد بين شيخ الاسلام ان الحديث محفوظ من حديث "الاوزاعى"وقد اخرجه ابن حبان فى صحيحه ثم للحديث طريق اخر اخرجه النسائى مختصرا. //2-ثالثا  ليس هذا الحديث الوحيد فى باب مجالسه رب العالمين للمؤمنين.3-رابعا ليست احاديث المجالسه فقط تفيد الجلوس فهناك احاديث اخرى.

----------

